# Os cuento como he construido un patrimonio de 1.3 M de euros



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:

- Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.

- Chalet en Boadilla de obra nueva con un coste de 750k. La acabamos de adquirir el mes pasado, nos queda una hipoteca de 500k. Entre mi mujer y yo pagamos 2.2k al mes. Se paga fácil considerando: ingresos por el alquiler del piso de Montecarmelo de 0,9k (ya limpios de impuestos), ingresos de 0,3k de mi mujer de un piso en herencia que tiene alquilado junto con su hermano (de reparten al 50% los ingresos) y sueldos de 70k y 50k míos y mi mujer respectivamente.

¿Cómo se hace?

- Estudiando ingeniería en la UPM año por curso. Nada de carreruchas de pinta y colorea ni nada de ir a la universidad a tocarse los huevos.

- Casándome en condiciones. Nada de chonis, peluqueras, cajeras o paradas perpetuas.

- Parroquia, formando una familia estable sin divorcios ni mierdas que solo traen ruina.

- Ahorro.

- Trabajo duro. Trabajamos sin pausa desde los 23 ambos. Estamos en multis con cargos intermedios.

En este antro hay mucho fracasado envidioso pero todavía queda una minoría de españoles de bien a los que este hilo puede aleccionarles de cómo, a pesar del socialismo y de la basura que lo vota, todavía se puede prosperar si uno sigue la receta del ahorro, trabajo duro, familia estable y parroquia.


----------



## K-KABOOM (26 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena, que la salud os sea favorable y a disfrutar 

Un s2


----------



## Burundangoso (26 Dic 2022)

0,3k???

Tendrás mucho dinero pero eres un poco lerdo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Dic 2022)

100% Real no-fake 1Link Mega fast Download


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Dic 2022)

¿Hipoteca 500k por pagar? 
Eso lo descuentas de tu cuento de la lechera??? 
Esclavo pone en sus ganancias las deudas...


----------



## salsero (26 Dic 2022)

Saludos a todos.

El dinero da libertad, y libertad es poder elegir.

No me ato a una hipoteca ni loco.
Cash sano y el inmovilizado pagado al contado.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (26 Dic 2022)

500k de cipoteca? brooootal hamijo, espero que no falte currele ni haya divorcios ni mierdas.


----------



## Chapinazo (26 Dic 2022)

Es un patrimonio considerable y envidiable.

Pero piensa que es bastante ilíquido y en casos graves (por ejemplo, una guerra o un gobierno comunista) puede perder valor o ser irrecuperable.

Yo vendería uno de los pisos y metería en inversiones en bolsa y bonos diversificadas geográficamente.


----------



## Pirro (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Joder, esperaba algo más dada tu prepotencia. Al final resultas ser un mediocre asalariado que vive en un pisucho fardando de no ser más que una medianía.


----------



## Tagghino (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (26 Dic 2022)

Qué grande eres @calopez !


----------



## McNulty (26 Dic 2022)

Lo de ir a la parroquia es fundamental para hacerse millonario.

Pero este troll no salió escaldado de un hilo que abrió hace tiempo? Ha venido a por más?


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> 500k de cipoteca? brooootal hamijo, espero que no falte currele ni haya divorcios ni mierdas.



En tal caso siempre podríamos vender el piso de Montecarmelo o mi mujer el otro piso que tiene con su hermano.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> 100% Real no-fake 1Link Mega fast Download



Mantente pobre.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Es un patrimonio considerable y envidiable.
> 
> Pero piensa que es bastante ilíquido y en casos graves (por ejemplo, una guerra o un gobierno comunista) puede perder valor o ser irrecuperable.
> 
> Yo vendería uno de los pisos y metería en inversiones en bolsa y bonos diversificadas geográficamente.



En algún momento el piso de mi mujer pensamos venderlo sí.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Dic 2022)

Sociedad: - ¿Os han puesto los cuernos alguna vez? (encuesta privada)


Antes de planificar una vida económica conjunta, ha de hacerse un "estudio de mercado" y conocer si asuntos como las infidelidades son una excepción o la norma. La ecuesta es privada, pido sinceridad.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Stock Option (26 Dic 2022)

Me lo creo.

La gente que viene de un entorno poco agraciado y acaba teniendo más que la media suelen ser unos pedantes y engreídos que allá por donde van tienen que presumir de lo que tienen.

Si fueras "de pedigree" no dedicarías tanto tiempo a hacer el ridículo presumiendo.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Hipoteca 500k por pagar?
> Eso lo descuentas de tu cuento de la lechera???
> Esclavo pone en sus ganancias las deudas...



como el Estado, que mete en el PIB los 140.000Mill € que falsifica via deficit - deuda, falsificada-comprada por el BCe con dinero falsificado a los ciudadanos ( inflacion).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



En resumen, que de entrada tienes medio kilotón de deudas y unos activos que en realidad son ladrillo sobrevalorado cuyo valor real es menos de la mitad.

¿Qué tipo de hipoteca tienes?

Espero que al menos tengas ahorros de verdad, porque tener una nómina de 70K no marca la diferencia si estás exactamente igual que un mileurista a dos nóminas de la ruina.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Dic 2022)

Te equivocas, tienes un patrimonio de dos inmuebles, pero para nada de 1,3M €. Y son 1,3M - 500k = 800k virtuales.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Joder, esperaba algo más dada tu prepotencia. Al final resultas ser un mediocre asalariado que vive en un pisucho fardando de no ser más que una medianía.



Cada uno parte de donde parte, dados mis origenes no es mala evolución y a futuro quien sabe si puedo mejorar.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de ir a la parroquia es fundamental para hacerse millonario.
> 
> Pero este troll no salió escaldado de un hilo que abrió hace tiempo? Ha venido a por más?



Escalado sales tú cada vez que pagas el alquiler, matao.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1304887



me nutre la envidia de los fracasados como tú. Tú vida es una mierda y así va a seguir. Gósalo.


----------



## POSEID0N (26 Dic 2022)

El puto calvo sabe dónde pinchar para generar tráfico web.


----------



## amanciortera (26 Dic 2022)

jajajajjaja, PRINGAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Dic 2022)

Mi madre también tiene casi 3 millones en ladrillo, el día que los ladrillos no valgan ni un peine, exista una revolución, depresión económica o lo que sea tendremos okupas de 3 millones de hostias en vinagre para comer...


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Me lo creo.
> 
> La gente que viene de un entorno poco agraciado y acaba teniendo más que la media suelen ser unos pedantes y engreídos que allá por donde van tienen que presumir de lo que tienen.
> 
> Si fueras "de pedigree" no dedicarías tanto tiempo a hacer el ridículo presumiendo.



Más que a presumir, me dedico a latigar a la chusma envidiosa que pudiendo haber prosperado no lo han hecho y se dedican a votar sosialismo y esparcir odio hacia quien trabaja duro, ahorra e invierte.


----------



## SangreNueva (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> todavía se puede prosperar si uno sigue la receta del ahorro, trabajo duro, familia estable y parroquia.



Amén.


----------



## Ralfgsi (26 Dic 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Me lo creo.
> 
> La gente que viene de un entorno poco agraciado y acaba teniendo más que la media suelen ser unos pedantes y engreídos que allá por donde van tienen que presumir de lo que tienen.
> 
> Si fueras "de pedigree" no dedicarías tanto tiempo a hacer el ridículo presumiendo.



Lógico y normal que les de por ahí; no es lo mismo que te den la vida hecha que hacerlo de 0 en este infierno conocido como hispanistan.

Leyendo lo que cuenta el op no lo encuadro en ese ridículo y casi inexistente porcentaje de población; viene de buena familia.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En resumen, que de entrada tienes medio kilotón de deudas y unos activos que en realidad son ladrillo sobrevalorado cuyo valor real es menos de la mitad.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de hipoteca tienes?
> 
> Espero que al menos tengas ahorros de verdad, porque tener una nómina de 70K no marca la diferencia si estás exactamente igual que un mileurista a dos nóminas de la ruina.



Hipoteca fija, dada la situación mejor tranquilad. En cuanto a situaciones inesperadas, siempre podríamos vender el piso de Montecarmelo y cancelar deuda. También tenemos buenos seguros de vida y caros despidos. Está todo controlado.


----------



## pamplinero (26 Dic 2022)

Buena troleada de un pobreton.

1.3M le quitamos la deuda de 500k, sale a que su patrimonio efectivo es de 800K€ a repartir entre el y su mujer, ya sea a gananciales o separacion de bienes. El 50% de su patrimonio, le pertenece a su mujer.


En resumen, nuestro OP, dentro de la pelicula que se ha montado, tiene un patrimonio real de 400.000 leuros. Bastante mediocre.


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



En tu país de mierda hay que ser ejecutivo de multinacional casado con ingeniera similar para tener una casa normal.
En el primer mundo no:


----------



## Javier.Finance (26 Dic 2022)

Pues con una novia peluquera me ahorraría bastante en peluquería


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Buena troleada de un pobreton.
> 
> 1.3M le quitamos la deuda de 500k, sale a que su patrimonio efectivo es de 800K€ a repartir entre el y su mujer, ya sea a gananciales o separacion de bienes. El 50% de su patrimonio, le pertenece a su mujer.
> 
> ...



Te escuece, eh muerto hambre.


----------



## pamplinero (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Te escuece, eh muerto hambre.




Si no me lo rebates, es que me das razon. Me descojono en tu cara de lo pobre que eres presumiendo de rico.


----------



## revongo (26 Dic 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te equivocas, tienes un patrimonio de dos inmuebles, pero para nada de 1,3M €. Y son 1,3M - 500k = 800k virtuales.



Error.
La hipoteca es de 500k. Si sumas los intereses, la deuda es de entre 800k y 1000k.
También es verdad que tiene el colchón del piso ya pagado más la mitad del otro.
No sé si se lo inventa o es real.
Si ha podido hacerlo por su propia espalda, solo puedo darle la enhorabuena y desearle lo mejor.
Me tocan mucho los cojones los que nunca hacen nada por cualquie razón o excusa.
Leo por aquí sobre guerra de Ucrania y no se que mierdas...
Putas excusas de mierda.
Sin currar, ahorrar y gestionar...no sé llega a nada, nunca. Y olvidarse de mierdas que no puedes controlar.


----------



## CasaEstado (26 Dic 2022)

No entiendo, un tieso que solo gana 70k y encima va presumiendo. Yo gano más del doble y no voy abriendo hilos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Dic 2022)

El tonto de montecanelo ataca de nuevo


----------



## CARTEROREAL (26 Dic 2022)

Que tiemble rochil que en una de estas lo desbancas


----------



## pamplinero (26 Dic 2022)

POSEID0N dijo:


> El puto calvo sabe dónde pinchar para generar tráfico web.




La verdad es que es cueston de generar hilos de mierda, pues a veces de tanta mierda, da con la tecla adecuada para generar unas cuantas paginas de relleno.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Ehorabuena, pero si tu piso de 600k y tu chalet vuelven a valer 300k y os echan a los dos tendrás un patriminio de -200K, ¿has pensado en ello?



altamente improbable esa devaluación y en cuanto a despidos nos tendrían que soltar buena morterada de indemnización


----------



## elKaiser (26 Dic 2022)

Tengo bastante más que eso, ahora bien, todo heredado que también tiene su mérito y sin hipotecas ni mierdas.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Dic 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Pues con una novia peluquera me ahorraría bastante en peluquería



Tu que tienes pelo, archi-BALD no...


----------



## Scarjetas (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



1/10 faltan las tetas de tu mujer y si no tiene tetazas, eres un muerto de hambre


----------



## Lionelhut (26 Dic 2022)

Esta muy bien q nos describas todo tu patrimonio, tus estudios y tu nivel profesional. ¿Es para darnos envidia, es por dar ejemplo?.

No entiendo q le motiva a la gente contar este tipo de cosas en estos foros...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Hipoteca fija, dada la situación mejor tranquilad. En cuanto a situaciones inesperadas, siempre podríamos vender el piso de Montecarmelo y cancelar deuda. También tenemos buenos seguros de vida y caros despidos. Está todo controlado.



Que el plan de defensa anticrisis sea vender el piso con suerte a 300K en un mercado deprimido parece un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (26 Dic 2022)

1,3 - 0,5 de hipoteca son 800.000

De los cuales la mitad es de tu mujer. Y en poco tiempo posiblemente ella tenga al menos el usufructo de todo.

Pero claro, abrir un hilo diciendo que tienes un patrimonio de 400.000 euros ya no queda tan bien.


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

En unos meses, arruinado y con una web de los mejores puentes de España para vivir.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Dic 2022)

Burundangoso dijo:


> 0,3k???
> 
> Tendrás mucho dinero pero eres un poco lerdo.



Los mismos 3 carácteres que escribir 300, eso sin contar la coma.
Para ser 2, con carrerazas, poco patrimonio (encima calculado burbujeado). Y no me meto a hablar de las rentabilidades...
Aún así váis mejor que el 80% de la población de lerdos.
Disfrutadlo y seguid, vais bien, a medio gas, pero bien.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Esta muy bien q nos describas todo tu patrimonio, tus estudios y tu nivel profesional. ¿Es para darnos envidia, es por dar ejemplo?.
> 
> No entiendo q le motiva a la gente contar este tipo de cosas en estos foros...



Para que gente como tú recapacite y salga Del Pozo. Trabajo duro, ahorro y parroquia


----------



## POSEID0N (26 Dic 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> La verdad es que es cueston de generar hilos de mierda, pues a veces de tanta mierda, da con la tecla adecuada para generar unas cuantas paginas de relleno.



Si, ademas la cuenta de Archi la lleva el propio calvo. Sabe lo que se hace, este te caga un hilo y se lleva 40 céntimos en publicidad. Asi de fácil, y con esas monedas mañana ya puede comprarse una bagette en el Bonarea.


----------



## Fargo (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> sueldos de 70k y 50k míos y mi mujer respectivamente.


----------



## gpm (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...





Buenos sueldos y sin meterme en las inversiones pq no hay datos para el análisis te diré que pinta bien pero pueden aparecer hijos y puede haber divorcios u otras cosas. A ver si piensas que el 60% de los que se casan se piensan que se van a divorciar.


----------



## Tagghino (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> me nutre la envidia de los fracasados como tú. Tú vida es una mierda y así va a seguir. Gósalo.



Ahí te has equivocado, mi patrimonio no le tiene nada que envidiar al tuyo, además de ser más sólido que el que presumes (nada de deudas desorbitadas) y diversificado (incluye protección ante posibles eventos apocalípticos)

Pero eso no es todo, conozco a no pocos foreros que le dan 20mil vueltas a tu miseria (y a la mía) y no andan abriendo hilos chorras como el tuyo

Mi meme es más que nada un consejo, la vida te cambia en un instante y te puedes ver en situaciones complicadas, con esa chulería no tendrás a nadie que te tienda una mano

Una viogen, un desastre natural, una subida de impuestos, derramas impagables, okupaciones, un accidente, congelación de salarios con una inflación alta te deja KO para pagar esa cipoteca, morosidad de inquilinos, en fin

A mí casi un año me dejaron de pagar un alquiler, aún con seguro (el cual me pagó todos los alquileres atrasados) y salida más o menos bien de los okupas, salí palmando casi 3k (arreglos varios, cambio de cerraduras, pintura, suministros endeudados, etc.). Menos mal que tenía otros activos para poder hacer frente a todos los imprevistos.

Pero una cipoteca de 500k es inasumible para andar jugando a ser "ricoh"


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Dic 2022)

Yo el doble y me mide 30 cm morcillona.

Saludos y buen floro.


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Dic 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Esta muy bien q nos describas todo tu patrimonio, tus estudios y tu nivel profesional. ¿Es para darnos envidia, es por dar ejemplo?.
> 
> No entiendo q le motiva a la gente contar este tipo de cosas en estos foros...



Autoestima, contarlo para reforzarsela y alejar ese pensamiento de que su vida está vacia que le asalta cada vez con más frecuencia.


----------



## davitin (26 Dic 2022)

Lo que comenta el OP no es nada del otro mundo, yo como maximo a los 50 me retiro.


----------



## HDR (26 Dic 2022)

Se esperaban tierras y castillos con las almenas llenas de putas, pero solo traes pisos con precios imaginarios y una deuda de 500 mil que se transformará en 700 mil con el tiempo.

Se nota que no has ido a la Universidad.


----------



## K-KABOOM (26 Dic 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ahí te has equivocado, mi patrimonio no le tiene nada que envidiar al tuyo, además de ser más sólido que el que presumes (nada de deudas desorbitadas) y diversificado (incluye protección ante posibles eventos apocalípticos)
> 
> Pero eso no es todo, conozco a no pocos foreros que le dan 20mil vueltas a tu miseria (y a la mía) y no andan abriendo hilos chorras como el tuyo
> 
> ...



Yo me he arruinado con mis empresas, toca luchar y volver salir a flote cálculo un palo muy importante.

Por eso he dicho lo de la salud, con salud se sale d todo , pero lo fundamental es una pareja a tu lado apoyándote .

Yo la tengo y es mi mayor asset que tengo

No digo.lo que he palmado pq paso de decirlo, pero es muchísimo
S2


----------



## TheYellowKing (26 Dic 2022)

Como me importa una mierda lo que diga el gilipollas de Archibald, pues al ignore y un poco más limpio el foro.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (26 Dic 2022)

La vivienda es patrimonio, si, pero un tanto especial.

Yo prefiero vivir en un piso de 150000 y tener 600 mil en el banco.

Soy mas de activos que pasivos.

Enhorabuena


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Para que gente como tú recapacite y salga Del Pozo. Trabajo duro, ahorro y parroquia



@Murray's lee a este florero. A veces falta este tipo de hilos para contrarrestar tu pesimismo. Hay gente que puede vivir más o menos bien en España.

OP, que consejo le darías a @Murray's, el cual se le ve pesimista con el trabajo de mala calidad que hay y con el poco nivel de las mujeras españolas??


----------



## Risitas (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Hombre para tener pagados una viviendas de 300.000 con 41 años te debieron de haber ayudado al 100%. Por no hablar que ya te has metido en otra de 750.000...

Una vivienda de 300k no te las venden así porque así, te requieren que la avales. Por no hablar que a esos 300k hay que añadirle los vehiculos que dispone de cada uno, que a esta edad ya estarás por tu segundo vehiculo.

Por no hablar de como has entrado a la empresa... no serás el primero que ha tenido un enchufe de proporciones biblicas. Muy poca gente sin enchufe asciende de forma tan rápida en las empresas españolas, a no ser que tenga padrino.


----------



## Pocochochó (26 Dic 2022)

Un pobre como tú siempre será pobre por mucho patrimonio inventao que tenga


----------



## qpow (26 Dic 2022)

@pacopalotes


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



¿ Las deudas son patrimonio ?.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (26 Dic 2022)

El piso de Montecarmelo da una rentabilidad ridícula si el precio de mercado que dices es el real. 

Más te valdria venderlo y comprar otros dos o tres pisos en zonas con mayor rentabilidad como las ciudades dormitorio del Sur y Este de Madrid.


----------



## Onesimo39 (26 Dic 2022)

Con dos cojones... Justo lo que llevo criticando años de la gente que va a tocarse los cojones a la universidad y luego lloran a los 30 años sin haber cotizado un año que con lo mucho que han estudiado estan con un rosco en la cuenta...

No estudié algo duro porque no me da la cabeza, pero la gente con cabeza es lo que tiene que hacer... Ingenierías con futuro que sepan donde meterse mientras se trabaja duro... Ahora una docena de hijos arios y los niños a la mili cuando tengan edad...

Un español de bien lo mires por donde lo mires, envidia sana shur


----------



## NCB (26 Dic 2022)

Metes como patrimonio un bien hipotecado????

Entonces tienes que descontar la deuda home!


----------



## Remero premium (26 Dic 2022)

Otra vez el pesado éste?

Tu piso en montepaco vale 300k y el chalet será del banco con cipoteca de 500k encima. Vamos que está en la puta ruina y va alardeando de patrimonio


----------



## OvEr0n (26 Dic 2022)

El chalet no te lo ibas a comprar en pozuelo estacion? A ver si nos aclaramos coño.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 5 millones y tengo 36 años.
Todo mío.


----------



## Remero premium (26 Dic 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1304887



Este es el típico que termina despedido y bebiendo en algún bar paco


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Que ingenieria has estudiado? No as barajado comprar para alquilar?


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Triptolemo (26 Dic 2022)

@Javier.Finance es Calvo no me ha dado un zanx... 
Calvo detected en mensaje de peluquería...


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Joder, esperaba algo más dada tu prepotencia. Al final resultas ser un mediocre asalariado que vive en un pisucho fardando de no ser más que una medianía.



DIN DIN DIN

Pechopalomo: dicese del muerto de hambre de familia humilde que cuando al final se ve con un poco de cash sano y para esconder su complejo de inferioridad y aparentar, muestra sus finanzas sin recato a todo el mundo.

El que tiene pasta de verdad NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA difunde el estado de las finanzas con nadie. Archibald es un acomplejado tresmileurista cuyos padres seguramente recogian cartones y por eso ahora necesita contar sus finanzas para autoafirmarse.

Archi, aqui hay bastantes floreros que se cagan y se mean en tus 0.8 M (lo de 1.3 M es en tu imaginacion, pues no has descontado tus 500k de deudas). Yo uno de ellos pero no tengo por qué dar detalles. No lo necesito.


----------



## Pom (26 Dic 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te equivocas, tienes un patrimonio de dos inmuebles, pero para nada de 1,3M €. Y son 1,3M - 500k = 800k virtuales.



Que con suerte vendería en 700K (tras descontar los 500 que debe y la típica rebajilla para poder vender) y después de pagar la mordida municipal serán unos 675, que por cierto cada año que tengamos está inflación real del 15% pierde 100K en valor real del dinero.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## CasaEstado (26 Dic 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> DIN DIN DIN
> 
> Pechopalomo: dicese del muerto de hambre de familia humilde que cuando al final se ve con un poco de cash sano y para esconder su inseguridad y aparentar, muestra sus finanzas sin recato a todo el mundo.
> 
> ...



Animalito. Ya aprenderá, es joven y se cree el rey del mambo, pero la vida da muchas vueltas. Aún no sabe lo que es tener dinero de verdad.


----------



## peterr (26 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Hipoteca 500k por pagar?
> Eso lo descuentas de tu cuento de la lechera???
> Esclavo pone en sus ganancias las deudas...



Y probablemente con hipoteca de guano variable, en la próxima actualización va a alucinar.
Ya pueden seguir remando los 2 sin falta, como 1 se quede sin trabajo, precariedad al día siguiente.


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Dic 2022)

La gran pregunta, cuanto cobra tu mujer en su verdadero trabajo del club?


----------



## galdubat (26 Dic 2022)

Que tengas nucha más suerte 

¿Bienes separados? Y¿ mujer sumisa?

Lo mio:
Comprsr una empresa industrial en 1998, tuvimos suerte. No artamos del negocio, del personal y entre los socios rn rl 2007, lo vendimos febrero de 2008. 

Ahora me ha tocado una parecida. Tambie he comprado la mayoria de una empresa, a uno que se jubila. En este caso, ya veré dentro de 7 años si, la vendo, o vivo de dividendos. Ya que en esta caso, el modelo de negocio, no hace depender de la propiedad.


----------



## 8cilindros (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



¿Y si algún día a tú mujer le da por hacer esto con otro que no eres tú?


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (26 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (26 Dic 2022)

mande recuerdo a su señora de mis partes, a ver si tiene un ratillo libre


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Dic 2022)

Patrimonio neto 0


----------



## Gubelkian (26 Dic 2022)

El patrimonio es de 1,3M€.

Con unas obligaciones de 0,5M€

Bastante ilíquido, eso sí. O líquido asumiendo grandes descuentos.

El patrimonio total es de 0,8M€.

Sueldos de 70k y 50k no son gran cosa en Madric, aunque juntos no están mal.

"Familia estable sin divorcios". Hasta la fecha. Esto no depende de usted. Depende de ella, está más cerca de la puta ruina de lo que cree.

Su posición no es mala, qué duda cabe. Pero esa hipotequita de 500k le puede echar abajo la posición entera. Uno de los dos despedido, y v a tener que empezar a apretarse un poco el cinturón.


----------



## OxHxKx (26 Dic 2022)

Compartir vida y patrimonio con una bigotuda?...ninguna envidia 

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Senderosdegloria (26 Dic 2022)

No se si será verdad lo que cuentas, puede que si, tampoco es un patrimonio excesivo ni mucho menos.
Pero como consejo para todo aquel que quiera oir:
Las palabras "Mujer" y "estabilidad" en los tiempos que corren son una irrealidad completa, y me da igual que si iglesia que si matrimonio que si nivel cultural. El que no quiera ver esto es que vive en su burbuja matrimonial o de pareja pero con los ojos vendados ajeno a como se comportan sus mujeres socialmente más allá de la foto navideña de los jerseys de reno y los compromisos formales en parejita tipo bodas y demás...

En casos de tal supuesta sensación de estabilidad como la del OP, cuidado, su salud mental y financiera puede irse al carajo con tan sólo el chasquido de un abogado matrimonialista.

EL consejo que te da cualquiera que haya salido trasquilado de un divorcio es que no te cases, y el consejo que te da el típico consentidor que mira para otro lado y agacha la cabeza mientras su dignidad sigue cavando hacia abajo en el subsuelo, es que no te cases ni tengas hijos... Vosotros vereis


----------



## Gubelkian (26 Dic 2022)

De todos modos el objetivo del OP es únicamente hacer aparecer la palaba "Montecarmelo".

No le den más vueltas


----------



## Senderosdegloria (26 Dic 2022)

Y por favor salid más y relacionaros NOCTURNAMENTE con mujeres que están en pareja y casadas, os daréis una auténtica ostia de realidad


----------



## Khazario (26 Dic 2022)

Conocí a uno en Venezuela que tenía 80 naves industriales y 200 pisos en Caracas. Cuando le decíamos...vende pendejo (por el 2001) y compra en Bahamas decía que estábamos locos.

Murió hace 2 años en Tenerife cobrando la ric.

Patrimonio de 1.3m con 2 pisos y 1 de ellos aún están por pagar? Wtf...


----------



## Espartano27 (26 Dic 2022)

Un piso en un puto secarral mesetario no lo vendas por ese precio ni de coña, otra cosa sería si fueese en costa.


----------



## Vietcong (26 Dic 2022)

3ste personaje pinta bien. Un markkus con restyling que cambia la macarrería por cierto elitismo y clasismo pero manteniendo sus orígenes humildes para que podamos seguir fraternizando con sus relatos. Puede estar bien, le falta algún comentario o recurso gancho como el bmw, golden cadenas, nietzsche pero adaptado al personaje


----------



## Frazier (26 Dic 2022)

¿Pero donde está el enlace para bajarse el curso y empezar a ganar perras...?


----------



## reconvertido (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



No tengo claro qué parte tienes ya amortizada (patrimonio) y que parte estas pagando (deuda) mediante un cashflow de flujos no asegurados a medio plazo y menos a largo.
Tampoco tengo claro tus gastos mínimos y tu capacidad de ahorro real (líquido o ladrillo SIN deuda).

En cualquier cosa no es que me importe mucho y te doy la enhorabuena.

Disfruta de tu familia.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Dic 2022)

Vietcong dijo:


> 3ste personaje pinta bien. Un markkus con restyling que cambia la macarrería por cierto elitismo y clasismo pero manteniendo sus orígenes humildes para que podamos seguir fraternizando con sus relatos. Puede estar bien, le falta algún comentario o recurso gancho como el bmw, golden cadenas, nietzsche pero adaptado al personaje



Es que si no va al templo a levantar hierros, para luego poner el bmw rugiendo para irse a follar pibitas con cash sano no...


----------



## Alan__ (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Tu puedes pasar del socialismo pero el socialismo nunca pasa de tu cartera.


----------



## Guanovirus (26 Dic 2022)

¿Tienes una deuda de medio millón y no lo tienes en cuenta a la hora de calcular tu patrimonio?


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Dic 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Conocí a uno en Venezuela que tenía 80 naves industriales y 200 pisos en Caracas. Cuando le decíamos...vende pendejo (por el 2001) y compra en Bahamas decía que estábamos locos.
> 
> Murió hace 2 años en Tenerife cobrando la ric.
> 
> Patrimonio de 1.3m con 2 pisos y 1 de ellos aún están por pagar? Wtf...



Un punto interesante el que trae ustec.

El florero Archi tiene 0.8k de patrimonio neto junto a su costilla, en el unico pais comunista de Europa Occidental, sin seguridad juridica alguna, y con un Estado atado a una montaña de deuda impagable que lo llevara al default en poco tiempo.

Adivinar despues del default el valor de esas propiedades. El mismo que en el centro de Puerto Principe en Haiti

Ahora mismo, Es lo mismo 0.8k en ladrillo en España que en Suiza o Incluso Italia o Portugal?, la respuesta es NO


----------



## jolu (26 Dic 2022)

Yo te veo demasiado endeudado. Pero la elección fue tuya.


----------



## Miss Andorra (26 Dic 2022)

Aprovecha.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Dic 2022)

Coño Archie el hacendado de Monte Camelo trolea por Navidad.

Supongo que el turrón de estas fiestas será mínimo 1880.
A ver si vamos a estar fardando y comiendo turrón del Dia


----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Sabes que vas a morir y que todo eso que crees que te pertenece es solo una triste ilusión, verdad?


----------



## danilovix (26 Dic 2022)

Solo quedan 227 plazos de la hipoteca por pagar  mucho ánimo!


----------



## charlie3 (26 Dic 2022)

“Money is freedom”
Milton Friedman


----------



## Guillotin (26 Dic 2022)

Siempre son de admirar esas personas que de la "nada" han logrado crear un imperio (ahora no se me ocurre nadie), pero que un asalariado, el cual depende del sueldo que su amo le da cada mes, por tener un piso pagado se crea que ya ha triunfado en esta vida, dice mucho del estado mental de nuestra sociedad.


----------



## Turguéniev (26 Dic 2022)

Bueno, lo de no estudiar carrera de pinta y colorea viene siempre de gente a la que le gusta estudiar ingeniería. Es decir, no escogen esas carreras por sacrificio, sino que coincide que lo que le gusta no tiene paro.

Y lo de sacrificio...bueno. Hermano de mi novia, diplomatura (3 años) de informática sacada en 7. ¿Primer sueldo? 1700 euros. Ahora anda en 45.000 anuales, sin master sin idiomas. Yo ahí sacrificio veo poco. Otra cosa es que el mercado premie eso y a el le guste. Feliz coincidencia y ta.


----------



## KAMENIKAMENI (26 Dic 2022)

Dirás activo de 1,3 millones y pasivo de 500.000 cuánto menos


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Dic 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Siempre son de admirar esas personas que de la "nada" han logrado crear un imperio (ahora no se me ocurre nadie), pero que un asalariado, el cual depende del sueldo que su amo le da cada mes, por tener un piso pagado se crea que ya ha triunfado en esta vida, dice mucho del estado mental de nuestra sociedad.



A mi me recuerda a "Mariscos Recio el mar al mejor precio "

Levanté mi imperio de la nada...


----------



## URULOK (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Tócate la poya teniendo unos ingresos de 120k lo que haces es gestionar mal tu patrimonio.

Un currito que le entran 16000€ y llega al final de mes, te gestiona mejor la pasta


----------



## The Hellion (26 Dic 2022)

Este post no había sido publicado ya hace meses, o tengo un dejavu


----------



## pabloiseguro (26 Dic 2022)

4 duros. Es un poco patético tu hilo. Cualquier langosto está en 2 millones con rentas de 6-7 mil euros, muchos de ellos sin estudios.


----------



## fxno (26 Dic 2022)

1.3 millones y sacas una rentabilidad de 12000 euros al año. Eres un crack de las finanzas


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (26 Dic 2022)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Bueno, lo de no estudiar carrera de pinta y colorea viene siempre de gente a la que le gusta estudiar ingeniería. Es decir, no escogen esas carreras por sacrificio, sino que coincide que lo que le gusta no tiene paro.
> 
> Y lo de sacrificio...bueno. Hermano de mi novia, diplomatura (3 años) de informática sacada en 7. ¿Primer sueldo? 1700 euros. Ahora anda en 45.000 anuales, sin master sin idiomas. Yo ahí sacrificio veo poco. Otra cosa es que el mercado premie eso y a el le guste. Feliz coincidencia y ta.



45000 anuales te parece mucho?


----------



## Dr.Nick (26 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo ahora mismo 2,90€ en el banco y algo similar en calderilla a la espera de cobrar mañana o pasado. No tengo ni propiedades, ni deudas ni coche tan siquiera. Y tan feliz hoyga.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remero premium (26 Dic 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ahí te has equivocado, mi patrimonio no le tiene nada que envidiar al tuyo, además de ser más sólido que el que presumes (nada de deudas desorbitadas) y diversificado (incluye protección ante posibles eventos apocalípticos)
> 
> Pero eso no es todo, conozco a no pocos foreros que le dan 20mil vueltas a tu miseria (y a la mía) y no andan abriendo hilos chorras como el tuyo
> 
> ...



A parte de ladrillo, qué otro activo aconsejas?


----------



## angongo (26 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena y avante a toda vela.-
Pero para muchos , la mayoría, no vale como ejemplo.-
El esfuerzo, el ahorro, el trabajo la economía y la ESTABILIDAD 
no son las virtudes y principios que la inmensa mayoría de la 
gente de hoy tienen in mente.-
Por otra parte hay miles de personas que han hecho lo mismo
o más y no lo pregonan.- Crean rencor y odio en lugar de servir
como ejemplo.- No enseñes las chuletas en un lugar de ham-
brientos y desarrapados.- Te expones a que te las roben.-


----------



## Infierno Existencial (26 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es el tamaño de pechos de tu mujer. Su higiene vaginal. Sus proporciones faciales. La frecuencia con la que chupa polla y se deja follar... Eso del dinero para comprar zulos yo no lo veo. Lo que hoy se tasa en 600 mañana en 400 tan ancho. Que para que algo valga x te tienen que pagar x


----------



## rulifu (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Y a la tumba


----------



## Trucha (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



No está mal para 41 años. Es cierto que hay mucho envidioso. Normalmente el que no es capaz de ahorrar no se lo cree. Si no se tiene cultura financiera se piensa que el dinero solo sirve para gastarlo.

Un par de consejos:

- Las deudas hay que restarlas del patrimonio. Lo contrario son trampas al solitario.

- Hay que diversificar. No se puede tener todo en ladrillo. La renta variable es fundamental. Es históricamente lo más rentable, tiene menores costes de transacción y fiscales, es fácilmente diversificable, etc.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Dic 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir...


----------



## SoloLeo (26 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo era eso que se decía de que el ladrillo nunca baja?.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

Realidad: Tarado incel que habita en casapapis con 30+ tacos y postea febrilmente en burbuija mendigando algo de atencion


----------



## Ximena (26 Dic 2022)

Mucha gente presume lo material porque como personas no valen nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



por mucho que acumules morirás igual. Quizás antes de lo que esperas aunque te deseo una larga vida si es que la decrepitud fuese una meta. 

A veces me parece que la vida pasa rápido pero me consuelo al saber Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener mi edad , por eso es más valioso el tiempo que el dinero.

Séneca en su libro sobre la brevedad de la vida, reprocha a la gente el poco interés por vivir vidas plenas, dedicando el tiempo de vida a metas tan banales como conseguir riqueza y posesiones que quedarán ahí para otros. 



«el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino el tiempo que has dedicado para ti.
Si descuentas el tiempo que te has pasado durmiendo ya le puedes restar la mitad.
Si restas el tiempo que te has pasado trabajando ya le puedes restar un tercio.
No tenemos poco tiempo sino que perdemos mucho en conversaciones banales con gente que no nos importa, lidiando con clientes molestos o cumpliendo con inútiles obligaciones sociales, eso se traduce en vida mal administrada. 
La ceguera de las mentes humanas es tal que nadie consentiría regalar su dinero o que otros ocupen sus propiedades. Sin embargo, no tienen ningún reparo en introducir a gente superflua en sus vidas, son de puño cerrado a la hora de mantener su patrimonio y a la vez derrochadores del único objeto con el que es honrado ser codicioso : EL TIEMPO.


ES MUCHO MÁS VALIOSO EL TIEMPO QUE EL DINERO
Se vive con la absurda ilusión de que somos inmortales.


Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## Tales90 (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, tienes la ideas claras y te respeto especialmente por querer formar una familia como Dios manda Pero una hipoteca de 500k es pegarse un tiro en el pie, y más cuando tienes la vida solucionada con un piso ya pagado yo lo compraria cuando tuviera dinero no a base de deudas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

todo lo que acumules después de una vida de esclavo, será donado por un estado marxista/islamista a una familia de moros con 6 hijos que bailarán sobre tu tumba.


----------



## Javi084 (26 Dic 2022)

El amigo archibald no es más que un pobre fantasma.

Los que le hemos leído en el pasado lo sabemos. Sus inseguridades le hacen presumir de dinero, Dios le tenga en su gloria.


----------



## Gusman (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Crees ser rico y estas en la ruina.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

Javi084 dijo:


> El amigo archivald no es más que un pobre fantasma.
> 
> Los que le hemos leído en el pasado lo sabemos. Sus inseguridades le hacen presumir de dinero, Dios le tenga en su gloria.



el subnormal este ha borrado todos los hilos anteriores a 2021 donde decia que estudiaba un modulo de jardineria o no se que mierdas (en 2020 o 2019), que se queria suicidar, etc...

carne de soga con mucha fantasia el OP jajajajajajajajajajajjjaj


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Dic 2022)

The brother in law dream.


----------



## Despotricador (26 Dic 2022)

Tengo bastante más. Sólo en corbatas.


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2022)

Llamame loco pero a mí me sale 750+600-500= 850

850x0.3( 70% de bajada de aquí a 2032) = 270k 

Vamos que eres un muerto de hambre


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Dic 2022)

Patrimonio de 1,3 millones deuda de 0,5 millones ....tienes menos patrimonio que yo tio....casi la mitad de tu patrimonio se lo debes al banco....no sé de qué presumes maniroto.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Dic 2022)

Ibas bien hasta que dices que estas casado, eso es un activo de riesgo debes aplicar un coeficiente corrector del 0.3* la cosa nos queda más o menos:

1.3M /2 = 0,65 -0,25 hipoteca = 0,4 x 0,3 = Tu patrimonio actual real son 120.000€ descontando deudas, la parte de tu mujer y la posible viogen. Que si se da la viogenización directamente es 0.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (26 Dic 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Llamame loco pero a mí me sale 750+600-500= 850



425K para ser exactos, en caso de divorcio ella se llevara el 50% minimo.

De todos modos, hay que felicitar al OP. La familia y el patrimonio immobiliario es el mayor tesoro que uno puede tener.

Hay gente que tiene suerte en la vida, y gente que no. No hay mas.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

disfrute mientras pueda.el R78 lo va a dejar en las raspas


----------



## Shudra (26 Dic 2022)

¿De qué color es tu Bugatti?


----------



## jkaza (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Tu espera a que pinche la burbuja y verás en qué va a quedar valorado tu patrimonio  

Para entonces te daré unas tapas de yogures... pero no todas! No te flipes


----------



## Tagghino (26 Dic 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> A parte de ladrillo, qué otro activo aconsejas?



Realmente no es nada fácil, podria ser cualquier cosa, tienes que mirar el coste de entrada, coste de mantenimiento y cómo salirte a malas o a buenas.

Para mí, defensivos serían MPs (oro para cantidades importantes y plata para darte liquidez en pequeñas cantidades).

Hay fondos de inversión que proporcionan las empresas que no se comportan mal, pero lo importante es lo que te llevas (yo pongo 1 y la empresa me pone 2,5).

También podrían ser artículos que conozcas bien y los pilles a buen precio por el mercado actual o poca demanda, los aguantas un tiempo y luego los vendes cuando haya oportunidad.

Por ejemplo, una vez una constructora se quedó pillada, vende plazas de aparcamiento con trastero a 10k, lo aguantas unos años (tienes gastos de mantenimiento) ahora cotizan en 24k (yo me deshice de la plaza en 20k hace unos años), quitando gastos de mantenimiento e impuestos en la venta, te llevas unos 6k limpios.

También pueden ser artículos baratos como algo de colección, una pieza que su precio eran 400€, la conseguí en 150€, al poco tiempo la vendí en 250€ ( a pesar de que el mercado está fatal

El tema es moverte y no dejar de buscar, sobretodo paciencia, mucha paciencia


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



CM pobretón que no sabe ni himbentarse una bidita de güíner porque nunca ha estado a menos de 50 km a la redonda de alguien con pasta de verdad.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Hombre para tener pagados una viviendas de 300.000 con 41 años te debieron de haber ayudado al 100%. Por no hablar que ya te has metido en otra de 750.000...
> 
> Una vivienda de 300k no te las venden así porque así, te requieren que la avales. Por no hablar que a esos 300k hay que añadirle los vehiculos que dispone de cada uno, que a esta edad ya estarás por tu segundo vehiculo.
> 
> Por no hablar de como has entrado a la empresa... no serás el primero que ha tenido un enchufe de proporciones biblicas. Muy poca gente sin enchufe asciende de forma tan rápida en las empresas españolas, a no ser que tenga padrino.



Hueles a resentido a la legua.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> El chalet no te lo ibas a comprar en pozuelo estacion? A ver si nos aclaramos coño.



Lo estuvimos valorando pero al final nos decantamos por Boadilla


----------



## Chulita (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Carreras "de pinta y colorea" un concepto solo de catetazos acomplejados que viven en España.
Inténtale explicar el _conceto _a alguien con decencia y verguenza, veras qué descojone.
Aunque no creo que puedas porque tú de eso ni gastas.


----------



## Bizarroff (26 Dic 2022)

Más mérito tengo yo: estudié una FP, he sido un putero, un borracho, un porrero, me metieron en Francia en la cárcel por una serie de líos cuando vivía allí en los 90, estoy arrejuntado con una rumana, soy el vago oficial de la empresa (estoy metido en el comité y soy enlace de CCOO) y te reviento en patrimonio ¿Cómo? Pues a base de herencias.


----------



## Pepeprisas (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Yo trabajo poco, vivo mucho.
Tengo pasta.
También burbujero.


----------



## Enzo_6 (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



500k de hipoteca, eso significa que no tienes 1,3 millones en patrimonio, 1/3 aproximadamente Es del banco. Para ser ingeniero no sabes ni sumar.


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Dic 2022)

Para triunfar solo necesitas un zulito en MONTECANELO.


----------



## Enzo_6 (26 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Más mérito tengo yo: estudié una FP, he sido un putero, un borracho, un porrero, me metieron en Francia en la cárcel por una serie de líos cuando vivía allí en los 90, estoy arrejuntado con una rumana, soy el vago oficial de la empresa (estoy metido en el comité y soy enlace de CCOO) y te reviento en patrimonio ¿Cómo? Pues a base de herencias.



Este es un jefe y no el subnormal del OP que no sabe ni sumar lo que debe al banco con lo que tiene. Y eso que dice que es ingeniero...


----------



## Corruptos (26 Dic 2022)

Te faltan los 30cm reglamentarios y eres calbo


----------



## guanoincoming (26 Dic 2022)

Patrimonio = Ganancias - Deudas. 

Se ve que la que maneja las cuentas es tu mujer. (Por el bien de los dos).


----------



## Diquesi (26 Dic 2022)

No divorcios? Si a tu mujer se le cruzan los cables ya no podrás abrir otro hilo igual.


----------



## Rey patata (26 Dic 2022)

Vamos que entre papa y mama que le han dado todo y lo que ha heredado aquí está dando lecciones ajajaj.


----------



## jdblazquez (26 Dic 2022)

Pensaba que iba a ser algo como esto 

En su lugar veo a un asalariado que gana buen sueldo que tiene un buen patrimonio pero no es millonario. Salvo que decidas hacerte mujer el factor VIOGEN hace que tengas casi nada y puedas verte en la indigencia como a tu mujer se le crucen los cables.


----------



## sivigliano (26 Dic 2022)

revongo dijo:


> Error.
> La hipoteca es de 500k. Si sumas los intereses, la deuda es de entre 800k y 1000k.
> También es verdad que tiene el colchón del piso ya pagado más la mitad del otro.
> No sé si se lo inventa o es real.
> ...



Habla de herencias el op. Así cualquiera monta un patrimonio importante. Mis suegros tienen tres pisos que valen 800.000 euros si se venden en 48 horas, posiblemente mi mujer herede la mitad en unos años al ser sus padres casi octogenarios ya. Pero eso es hoy, en 10/15 años cuando herede igual no hereda ni la mitad de esa cantidad. A saber la situación de entonces. 
Por no hablar de que haya un divorcio con lo que ello implica, que en parejas independientes económicamente no se aguanta tanto, con que uno diga hasta aquí hemos llegado se acabó la relación.


----------



## Turguéniev (26 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> 45000 anuales te parece mucho?



Hombre, compara con los sueldos que hay por ahí. Un profesor de secundaria anda en 35000. Y el tío este no hace ni una hora de más.
No conoce la pobreza, jamás se ha privado de nada (le gustan las consolas y los mangas etc); siempre ha cobrado decentemente.
El salario moda es el que es en España.


----------



## agon (26 Dic 2022)

Lo que tienes es un pufo de medio kilo y unos Ibis e impuestos que pagar para que no te quiten lo que crees que es tuyo.


----------



## Patxin (26 Dic 2022)

1.3MM - 0,5MM = 0,8MM / 2 (TU SEÑORA Y TU)=0,4MM. 

Similar al mío, partí de cero, 52 años, trabajando en un banco y soltero...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Dic 2022)

Montecanelo y bobadilla, el milagro español de los que tienen el 150% de su patrimonio en ladrillo. 150% por la deuda y tal.

Que os sea leve...


----------



## agon (26 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Más mérito tengo yo: estudié una FP, he sido un putero, un borracho, un porrero, me metieron en Francia en la cárcel por una serie de líos cuando vivía allí en los 90, estoy arrejuntado con una rumana, soy el vago oficial de la empresa (estoy metido en el comité y soy enlace de CCOO) y te reviento en patrimonio ¿Cómo? Pues a base de herencias.



Este si que sabe vivir joderrrr!!! Sigo tus pasos para de mayor ser como tú.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Dic 2022)

Lo más fuerte ha sido valorar en 600k un piso por el que recibes 900E/mes -comunidad -IBI -que se ha roto la lavadora y tal.

Muy fuerte, en serio.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Hipoteca 500k por pagar?
> Eso lo descuentas de tu cuento de la lechera???
> Esclavo pone en sus ganancias las deudas...



Solo en coches tengo más que lo que debe el muerto de hambre votante de vox 

No tengo graduado escolar ,ni tampoco he usado a una mujer para montar mi pequeño imperio 

Solo he gastado dinero en putas loomis y scort menores de 23 años 

Tomo 6 cucharadas de aceite de oliva exprimido en frío cada mañana


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tomo 6 cucharadas de aceite de oliva exprimido en frío cada mañana



¿Por qué tanto?
¿Alguna vez lo has mezclado con miel de romero?


----------



## Sr. Goodkat (26 Dic 2022)

Joder con 500.000 de deuda no dormiría muy tranquilo por mucho jefecillo intermedio que te creas. Y lo de parroquia pues mira ver para creer como si los católicos no se divorciaran.


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Dic 2022)

Disfrutalo chaval, te lo has currado!


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Coño Archie el hacendado de Monte Camelo trolea por Navidad.
> 
> Supongo que el turrón de estas fiestas será mínimo 1880.
> A ver si vamos a estar fardando y comiendo turrón del Dia



No joda ,lo encarga en Lardhy.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> DIN DIN DIN
> 
> Pechopalomo: dicese del muerto de hambre de familia humilde que cuando al final se ve con un poco de cash sano y para esconder su inseguridad y aparentar, muestra sus finanzas sin recato a todo el mundo.
> 
> ...



Joder como hiedes a resentimiento, FRACASADO


----------



## In brick we trust (26 Dic 2022)

Sólo he leído el primer mensaje, no sé qué habrán dicho el resto de foreros. 
Sólo indicarte que calcular patrimonio por unas viviendas y debiendo medio millón de euros de deuda no debería ser para sacar pecho. Te puede salir bien o te puede salir mal .... Deberías diversificar, el ladrillo no es dan estable como parece




Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...


----------



## brickworld (26 Dic 2022)

vamos que el patrimonio es el pisazo  menos mal que no tiene ustec sellos porque los puede valorar en lo que le salga del ojete sin que nadie se lo compre claro


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que con esa progresión el año que viene esta empadronado en andorra o portugal! Arriva espanya!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Dic 2022)

Mierda el pesao de Montecarlo otra vez


----------



## elpesetilla (26 Dic 2022)

Molt be


----------



## DonManuel (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Me gusta la historia, pero si tienes una deuda de 500k, tienes un patrimonio de 800k, no de 1.3M. De nada. Un saludo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (26 Dic 2022)

Des


Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Desede los 23 xon la misma??
Menudo coñazo


----------



## ElMatareyes (26 Dic 2022)

Alguna pequeña apreciación.. motivadas por los siguientes enunciados.

"tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y ..."
"nos queda una hipoteca de 500k"
bonus track: "Casándome en condiciones. Nada de chonis, peluqueras, cajeras o paradas perpetuas"
No entro sobre la fardada del final, eso son apreciaciones personales.

Tu no tienes nada, lo tiene tu mujer. Gracias a la legislación vigente en España.
No dices si tenéis hijos. Creo que lo omites intencionadamente porque sabes la que te caerá aqui.
Si no tenéis, entonces hay alguna posibilidad de que el cuento de la lechera no salga tan mal.

Todos esos planes pueden tener un pase, hasta que deje de tolerarte o ya no la hagas "reír". O se canse, o ya crea que HA acumulado bastante patrimonio y te de la patada.
No tienes un patrimonio de 1.3M, tienes una cipoteka de 500k pendiente (en este caso tu).

En fin, que a falta de saber si hay prole o no, no puedo continuar la reflexión en condiciones.


----------



## ray merryman (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> - Trabajo duro. Trabajamos sin pausa desde los 23 ambos. Estamos en multis con cargos intermedios.



La única verdad que has dicho en todo ese ladrillaco.
Trabajas en multis pero para calopez


----------



## centurix (26 Dic 2022)

Te has parado a pensar que un piso de 600K euros debería alquilarse por 3000 euros para que fuese rentable, y más con la inflación actual. De hecho le saca más rendimiento tu mujer a su piso de herencia (600 €)


----------



## DonManuel (26 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, cuéntanos más de esas herencias de las que hablas, no vaya a ser que has pagado las casas con el dinero de otros.


----------



## terraenxebre (26 Dic 2022)

Eso no es patrimonio amigo mío.

Eso es inmovilizado negativo y deuda


----------



## GongorayArgote (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Cuantos hijos tenéis??


----------



## amgomez (26 Dic 2022)

Joder, otra vez el tonto el haba dando la tabarra con el montecarmelo ese...

Por cierto, eso donde coño está? Suena a sitio pijo venido a menos.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Dic 2022)

El único fallo que le veo a tu plan es pillarlo a pachas con tu bigotuda.


----------



## Morototeo (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



500.000 euros de hipoteca, y *Estamos en multis con cargos intermedios. *Madre del amor hermoso.. Tanto estudio, y no os han enseñado que las cosas se compran a *tócateja? Que no se vayan esas Multis a tomar por culo.. que la encalada es buena. Conozco a un hombre, sin estudios, QUE Despues de cada cosecha, compraba tierra, todos sus beneficios han sido para comprar tierra, cada año compraba una finca, asi desde hace 60 años.. Ahora tiene 75 años, y un patrimonio de mas de 20 millones de euros, todas las fincas buenas, tierra con agua y muy buenas. No hace falta ser un ingeniero para crear patrimonio. *


----------



## JessRex (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



*TODA LA PUTA VIDA CURRANDO Y ESTUDIANDO SIN TENER VIDA , PARA TENER ESA MIERDA QUE NI HAS TERMINADO DE PAGAR Y QUE EN 30 AÑOS TE MUERES Y AQUÍ SE QUEDA . 

FIN.*


----------



## Play_91 (26 Dic 2022)

Tu no tienes 1,3 M€, los tenéis entre tu y tu mujer que no es lo mismo.

Entre esos que tienen una casa y se creen que tienen 600.000€ cuando todavía ni lo han vendido y si lo vendieran tendrían que pagar (600.000€ - 300.000€= 300.000€ de plusvalía que te quitarían de impuestos un ojo de la cara y luego tus hijos suma impuesto de sucesiones.

Vamos que eres un "carrera de la rata" esclavo de multinacional que para ganar esa cifra te dejas sudor y sangre, tanto tu como tu mujer, dando una educación de mierda a tus hijos porque trabajáis los 2 y no tenéis ni tiempo, dejándolos con niñeras = mierda.

Aún asi, algunos son buenos consejos.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (26 Dic 2022)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Hombre, compara con los sueldos que hay por ahí. Un profesor de secundaria anda en 35000. Y el tío este no hace ni una hora de más.
> No conoce la pobreza, jamás se ha privado de nada (le gustan las consolas y los mangas etc); siempre ha cobrado decentemente.
> El salario moda es el que es en España.



45000 es un neto de unos 2500, para un titulado superior no es mucho, eso lo gana gente con curros normales.

Un profesor de secundaria cobra mas de 35000 euros, que no te engañen


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Dic 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *TODA LA PUTA VIDA CURRANDO Y ESTUDIANDO SIN TENER VIDA , PARA TENER ESA MIERDA QUE NI HAS TERMINADO DE PAGAR Y QUE EN 30 AÑOS TE MUERES Y AQUÍ SE QUEDA .
> 
> FIN.*



No se lo tome tan a pecho, hombre. Este forero o es un trolaco, o un disminuido intelectual, aunque ambas cosas no son excluyentes. Lo único bueno de este último hilo es que dejará por fin de dar la turra con el Montecarmelismo. Lo malo es que nos esperan al menos 30 años de Canción triste de Boadilla Street


----------



## Decimus (26 Dic 2022)

Soñar es gratis.

Las cifras y cálculos que aporta, aparte de ser totalmente irreales, son totalmente vagos e imprecisos.


----------



## Seagrams (26 Dic 2022)

Tú no dispones de un patrimonio. Dispones de dos problemones que te hacen currar como un hamster en su rueda para pagarlas y mantenerlas. Con mucho mebos de ese patrimonio bien invertido vivo sin trabajar para nadie, con dos viviendas de puta madre (sin horteradas ni barrios de gilipollas, claro) y mi mujer en casa como una reina criando a mi hijo.

A ver si espabilas, remero


----------



## nief (26 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Joder, esperaba algo más dada tu prepotencia. Al final resultas ser un mediocre asalariado que vive en un pisucho fardando de no ser más que una medianía.




Ademas cuenta que lo pagan entre el y su mujer. Osea que son 2 pagando.

Luego las deudas tb las cuenta como patrimonio.

Y las herencias? venga tambien las cuento como patrimonio.

Total que un muerto de hambre viene a dar lecciones de como contar chorradas.

Anda anda...


----------



## djvan (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...




Llevas tiempo por aquí presumiendo de algo que no eres..

Solo te diré dos cosas.

1- Es bastante lamentable que entres aquí para dar en lo morros a gente que en algunos casos pueden estar pasándolo mal.. yo te diré la otra parte.. otros pensamos que eres un muerto de hambre que hace el ridiculo y que deja claro de donde viene para presumir así de cuatro mierdas.

2- de ingeniero a ingeniero .. no hagas más el ridículo que no sabes ni calcule el patrimonio neto .

Algo tengo que agradecerte, Cada vez valoro más la educación que me dieron en mi casa, de respetar a todos por humildes que sean y no presumir de lo que a los demás no les incumbe ni importa.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> mande recuerdo a su señora de mis partes, a ver si tiene un ratillo libre



Joder menudo fracasado eres.


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Dic 2022)

Lo que me gusta del personaje Archibald es su mensaje de optimismo a la juventud:

"Después de toda la vida estudiando, sacar una de las carreras más duras, trabajar DURO y casarme con otra que hace lo mismo, por fin, POR FIN a los 41 años puedo comprar una casa con hipoteca que liquidaré a los 60. El sistema FUNCIONA. España va BIEN..."


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Llevas tiempo por aquí presumiendo de algo que no eres..
> 
> Solo te diré dos cosas.
> 
> ...



No presumo de nada, solo os pongo en vuestro lugar a los envidiosos que criticáis a los que prosperan mediante el trabajo, el ahorro y el matrimonio tradicional católico. Si no has sabido prosperar, reflexiona y cambia o jodete.


----------



## Javier.Finance (26 Dic 2022)

Me hace gracia, como se creen a los trolls jaja que sociedad tan ingenua.
Tan solo con decir montecarmelo, cualquier burbujo de nivel. Lo sabría.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Dic 2022)

pos fale


----------



## trukutruku (26 Dic 2022)

Mi opinión.
Estas en una buena situación para lo que es el español medio, pero no es ni mucho menos como para vacilar. Ahora mismo lo que tienes es un piso por el que pagaste 300k del que tu crees que vale 600k mas medio kiloton de deuda.
Y eres un asalariado con una nómina que está más o menos bien, como la de cualquier jefe de proyecto (bueno, ya ni eso, un devops en madrid ya se levanta esa cantidad, lo sé porque es lo que me ofrecieron a mi).

Y todo esto sabiendo que viene una transición económica al colectivismo que no hemos visto en nuestras vidas, más parecida a 1929 que a cualquier otra cosa que hayamos visto.

Para mi esta en mejor situación una persona con una nomina de 45 o 50k, con 100k ahorrados sin deudas (invertidos de forma diversificada) y con posibilidad de irse a cualquier pais de Europa sabiendo Inglés.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (26 Dic 2022)

Si los 70k y 50k fueran al revés, no estaría contigo


----------



## Julianillo (26 Dic 2022)

A ver ,,, tienes una casa pagada que puedes perder si no pagas la segunda 
Así que de patrimonio consolidado nada


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> Tu puedes pasar del socialismo pero el socialismo nunca pasa de tu cartera.



En eso te doy la razón, el principal riesgo para la prosperidad de cualquier español es la PSOE


----------



## troll random (26 Dic 2022)

Hijos o sin hijos?


----------



## PEPEYE (26 Dic 2022)

Pues de ser asi me alegro de corazon, la envidia no es uno de mis muchos defectos
De todas maneras , desde mi experiencia, yo siempre tendria preparado un plan B, cualquiera se puede volver loco


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (26 Dic 2022)

Sólo falta que venga Bill Gates a postear en Burbuja para alardear de pasta.

Ah no, que en un foro sólo alardean de pasta los muertos de hambre, jajaja.

Ser pobre es una tragedia... ser pobre y narcisista, el acabose.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

fxno dijo:


> 1.3 millones y sacas una rentabilidad de 12000 euros al año. Eres un crack de las finanzas



Curioso cómo los muertos de hambre dais lecciones a quienes hemos tenido un desempeño laboral y económico mucho mejor que vosotros, matao.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> 4 duros. Es un poco patético tu hilo. Cualquier langosto está en 2 millones con rentas de 6-7 mil euros, muchos de ellos sin estudios.



Dame tiempo, cuando llegue a langosta estaré en esas cifras y varios como tú me pagarán con vuestro alquiler mi golden jubilé


----------



## Poseidón (26 Dic 2022)

Patrimonio en ladrillo.

Que podria fallar.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Hijos o sin hijos?



Un hijo, en colegio concertado por supuesto.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Un hijo, en colegio concertado por supuesto.



realidad: incel, virgen de labios, casapapi de 30+ años

vas bien, archibald jajajajjajjajajajajj


----------



## keler (26 Dic 2022)

Osea que estás endeudado hasta los huesos y con riesgo de viogen y terminar en la esquina de mi barrio pidiendo dinero para comer. Hay que ser más humilde, no ves que eres un remero más de mierda?


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> el subnormal este ha borrado todos los hilos anteriores a 2021 donde decia que estudiaba un modulo de jardineria o no se que mierdas (en 2020 o 2019), que se queria suicidar, etc...
> 
> carne de soga con mucha fantasia el OP jajajajajajajajajajajjjaj



Que coño rebuznas rojo fracasado, te jode que no todo el mundo sea un trozo de mierda como tú que no vale ni para abono.


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Crees ser rico y estas en la ruina.



El problema es que cuenta su vivienda como un activo, cuando no le renta una mierda. Tiene un supuesto patrimonio de 1,3M y le renta un 1-2% anual, eso es, sin intentar faltar a nadie, una basura. Depende íntegramente de sus ingresos por trabajo no decaigan.

No dice si tiene ahorros, activos en bolsa que sean líquidos o algo más. Todo es iliquido y para mí gusto, demasiado arriesgado.

Yo tengo bastante menos patrimonio teórico (unos 100K en bolsa rentando al 4% en dividendos y con cierta apreciación.
Aparte casi lo mismo en líquido a la espera de invertir en algo que nos guste. Mi mujer tiene un piso en alquiler (cagada y que cubre gastos y ya), un chalet de unos 300-350K ya pagados, y luego entre los dos tenemos una empresa que genera cash sano del orden de 10K limpios al mes y con otros 100K en caja para acometer inversiones. Éste último es el vehículo que vamos a usar para intentar dejar el remo lo antes posible, aunque empezamos el año pasado.

No me cambio por él ni loco. Contar tu vivienda habitual como patrimonio es una locura porque no te renta, solo lo tienes por si acaso se va todo a la mierda y entonces tienes que deshacerte de ella, que en esas circunstancias será cuando todo se desprecie un huevo. Dame activos que renten del 4-5% para arriba y no pasivos y llámame tonto.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> CM pobretón que no sabe ni himbentarse una bidita de güíner porque nunca ha estado a menos de 50 km a la redonda de alguien con pasta de verdad.



¿Por qué te jode que otros prosperen? Acaso te pone frente al espejo y ves que eres un matao sin futuro.


----------



## europeo (26 Dic 2022)

Ahí va otro hombre que se piensa que su mujer es distinta y mejor que las demás


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Pero una cipoteca de 500k es inasumible para andar jugando a ser "ricoh"



Una cipoteca innecesaria para un matrimonio de asalariados, sin colchon, tiene todos los ingredientes para salir mal.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Carreras "de pinta y colorea" un concepto solo de catetazos acomplejados que viven en España.
> Inténtale explicar el _conceto _a alguien con decencia y verguenza, veras qué descojone.
> Aunque no creo que puedas porque tú de eso ni gastas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305064



Baia, baia tenemos otro filólogo os similar mileurista echando espumarajos porque apenas entendía cómo hacer una regla de tres y tuvo que acabar en una carrera de mierda mientras otros supieron prosperar estudiando profesiones serias.


----------



## moritobelo (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



1/10.

En tu relato eres tan gilipollas que te quitas tu mismo la escasa credibilidad que pudieras tener.

Eso si, podrias escribir alguna novela fantastica al estilo El señor de los anillos... no se te mal la imaginacion, tira por ahi, tus papas te lo agradeceran..


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> El problema es que cuenta su vivienda como un activo, cuando no le renta una mierda. Tiene un supuesto patrimonio de 1,3M y le renta un 1-2% anual, eso es, sin intentar faltar a nadie, una basura. Depende íntegramente de sus ingresos por trabajo no decaigan.
> 
> No dice si tiene ahorros, activos en bolsa que sean líquidos o algo más. Todo es iliquido y para mí gusto, demasiado arriesgado.
> 
> ...



Paco el frutero y Marisa la peluquera me vais a dar lecciones.


----------



## moritobelo (26 Dic 2022)

Ahora es cuando los incels casapapis compiten a ver quien inventa la mejor historia....


i love this foro


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Paco el frutero y Marisa la peluquera me vais a dar lecciones.



Jajaja qué tontaco eres. Tienes un patrimonio de 800K en puro ladrillo por el que sacas una rentabilidad de mierda.

Te digo que yo saco 10K netos al mes en una empresa que me ha costado 22K montar y que solo el primer año va a dejar casi 100K en caja, después de dejarme aparte un salario de 72K brutos, del que por supuesto me sobra más de la mitad. Ahora intenta ajustar la rentabilidad de esa inversión y compárala con tu ladrillo del que debes medio kiloton.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo más fuerte ha sido valorar en 600k un piso por el que recibes 900E/mes -comunidad -IBI -que se ha roto la lavadora y tal.
> 
> Muy fuerte, en serio.



Subnormal, los 900 que me llevo limpios por el piso de Boadilla son LIMPIOS. Lo he dicho claro en el primer post.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Solo en coches tengo más que lo que debe el muerto de hambre votante de vox
> 
> No tengo graduado escolar ,ni tampoco he usado a una mujer para montar mi pequeño imperio
> 
> ...



Tú no tienes ni mierda en las tripas, matao.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Dic 2022)

ok pero nadie te había preguntado


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Que coño rebuznas rojo fracasado, te jode que no todo el mundo sea un trozo de mierda como tú que no vale ni para abono.



aun sigues siendo casapapi? recuerdo el hilo de 2019 que borraste jajajajjjajjajajaja


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Jajaja qué tontaco eres. Tienes un patrimonio de 800K en puro ladrillo por el que sacas una rentabilidad de mierda.
> 
> Te digo que yo saco 10K netos al mes en una empresa que me ha costado 22K montar y que solo el primer año va a dejar casi 100K en caja, después de dejarme aparte un salario de 72K brutos, del que por supuesto me sobra más de la mitad. Ahora intenta ajustar la rentabilidad de esa inversión y compárala con tu ladrillo del que debes medio kiloton.



Paco el efepero ahora es himbersor.


----------



## moritobelo (26 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> aun sigues siendo casapapi? recuerdo el hilo de 2019 que borraste jajajajjjajjajajaja



Me lo creo, encaja, pero entiendo que es Navidad y todo el mundo querra ser querido o apreciado..


----------



## tracrium (26 Dic 2022)

De origen humilde, pero la humildad la has perdido por el camino.

Y además te crees alguien. Desengáñate. La realidad es que eres un asalariado endeudado proporcionalmente a tus ingresos.

Hay centenas de miles de langostas en este país que amasan grandes fortunas en inmobiliario sin apenas saber leer.
Y otras decenas de miles de casi-analfabetos que se te caerían los huevos al suelo si supieses la pasta que manejan.

¿El factor común? Estar en el lugar y en el momento adecuado. El que no lo está, pues a esforzarse y a remar como un cabrón. Pero eso no es garantía de éxito. De cansancio, seguro. De éxito, pues depende del qué, del cómo, del cuándo y de lo que se considere éxito.

Si estás en el percentil 99 de ingresos familiares pero eso consume la mayor parte de tu tiempo, no puede considerarse un éxito. Y si es trabajando por cuenta ajena, todavía más. No eres siquiera dueño de tu tiempo. Estás algo menos puteado que el remero medio por estar mejor pagado, pero ya está.

Y te lo dice alguien del percentil 99.5 a quien le daría urticaria el hecho de tener una deuda de medio millón de euros por la cual, sin intereses, vas a pagar otro medio en forma de IRPF.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Eso no es patrimonio amigo mío.
> 
> Eso es inmovilizado negativo y deuda



Los dos pisazos valen lo que el sea capaz de sacar por ellos y con los -500.000 aurelios en la espalda, esta en quiebra tecnica y tan feliz !!!.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Tú no dispones de un patrimonio. Dispones de dos problemones que te hacen currar como un hamster en su rueda para pagarlas y mantenerlas. Con mucho mebos de ese patrimonio bien invertido vivo sin trabajar para nadie, con dos viviendas de puta madre (sin horteradas ni barrios de gilipollas, claro) y mi mujer en casa como una reina criando a mi hijo.
> 
> A ver si espabilas, remero



Todo esto para decirnos que tu mujer es una choni analfabeta que solo sabe fregar y que tú vives en un pueblucho a costa del PER.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Dic 2022)

resumen: tener suerte en la vida y comprar 2 zulos.

el 100% de su patrimonio son 2 zulos.

ni diversificar sabes jajajaja.


----------



## javac (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Buen trabajo, pero el neto es
1.3-0.5, 800.000 euros.
Entre dos, 400.000 por cabeza.
Vas bien, pero no te puedes jubilar mañana


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Paco el efepero ahora es himbersor.



Jajaja tontaco, te jode que te canten las verdades de tu pacoimbersion de la que sacas menos del 1%. intentaba darte un consejo para que diversificaras pero eres tan lerdo que no entiendes que hay gente que gana pasta a raudales, entres las que NO me incluyo. Yo gano bien, me considero clase media real y ya, pero a los tontos como tú que van de sabiondos hay que darles caña.

Mi suegro es mini constructor inmobiliario y solo en un par de obras se saca del orden de 200K al año, y lo hace por hobby porque se aburre (tiene 77 años). 

Mi cuñada tiene como 20 propiedades que rentan lo suyo y un negocio que factura medio kilo al año con rentabilidades del 30% 

Mi cuñado tiene una empresa familiar de limpieza de cementeras con un retorno neto de 1,5millones al año.

Y eso son clase media también, y no van fardando por ahí.

El 24 conocí a uno que tiene una empresa de instalación de solar y sus comerciales se levantan 5k limpios, imagina la pasta que saca él. 

En fin, que hay gente que lo gana muy bien, pero no van fardando por dos paco pisos que no rentan una mierda


----------



## Maestro Panda (26 Dic 2022)

Este no era el que le racaneaba el sueldo a la señora de la limpieza? Espera, voy a ver si tengo algo de calderilla para ayudarte a pagarla.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Jajaja tontaco, te jode que te canten las verdades de tu pacoimbersion de la que sacas menos del 1%. intentaba darte un consejo para que diversificaras pero eres tan lerdo que no entiendes que hay gente que gana pasta a raudales, entres las que NO me incluyo. Yo gano bien, me considero clase media real y ya, pero a los tontos como tú que van de sabiondos hay que darles caña.
> 
> Mi suegro es mini constructor inmobiliario y solo en un par de obras se saca del orden de 200K al año, y lo hace por hobby porque se aburre (tiene 77 años).
> 
> ...



Joder menudo entorno más Paco. Tu suegro el albañil, tu cuñada la peluquera y tu cuñado el frutero.


----------



## 121 (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Lo de casarte bien es fundamental 

Las futuras charos del "aporta o aparta" son precisamente las que no aportan al bienestar de la familia. Ponen el papo y creen que lo merecen todo hecho.

Enhorabuena


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



El más rico del cementerio

¿De qué sirve el sacrificio y el dinero acumulado sin haber llevado una vida PLENA llena de amor y experiencia vivida?

El dinero no da la felicidad, ni llena de gozo el alma podrida tras décadas de sumisión al sistema.

No es mi interpretación, es su propia valoración en su alegato, donde solo tiene cabida el dinero como respaldo de su propio ego.

La verdadera dignidad no debe estar en sacrificarse para acumular dinero, sino en la entrega por amor, que son dos cosas totalmente incompatibles, y solo una te vuelve dichoso


----------



## tracrium (26 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Jajaja tontaco, te jode que te canten las verdades de tu pacoimbersion de la que sacas menos del 1%. intentaba darte un consejo para que diversificaras pero eres tan lerdo que no entiendes que hay gente que gana pasta a raudales, entres las que NO me incluyo. Yo gano bien, me considero clase media real y ya, pero a los tontos como tú que van de sabiondos hay que darles caña.
> 
> Mi suegro es mini constructor inmobiliario y solo en un par de obras se saca del orden de 200K al año, y lo hace por hobby porque se aburre (tiene 77 años).
> 
> ...



Hay gente que no sabe lo que es ganar dinero de verdad. Y eso que lo que has mencionado son empresas pequeñas.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Este no era el que le racaneaba el sueldo a la señora de la limpieza? Espera, voy a ver si tengo algo de calderilla para ayudarte a pagarla.



Ya contratamos otra, a ver si una puta chacha va a querer ganar como una persona cualificada.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> El más rico del cementerio
> 
> ¿De qué sirve el sacrificio y el dinero acumulado sin haber llevado una vida PLENA llena de amor y experiencia vivida?
> 
> ...



Trabajo duro, ahorro y parroquia. Si acabo en el cementerio mi hijo herederá el patrimonio y continuará la saga de acumulación. Así es como se hace Patria.


----------



## usuario baneado (26 Dic 2022)

Luego te meten por el ano un decreto y se lo regalan a menas de 45 años.


----------



## Mora (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Tu patrimonio es de 600k o 850k siendo generoso.
Eres un poco fanfarron, aqui sin estudios y divorciado edad similar supero tu patrimonio y sin hipotecas. Asi que me limpio el culo cob tus consejos.


----------



## mistel (26 Dic 2022)

Cómo no habéis emprendido por vuestra cuenta?


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Trabajo duro, ahorro y parroquia. Si acabo en el cementerio mi hijo herederá el patrimonio y continuará la saga de acumulación. Así es como se hace Patria.



Supongo que con lo de parroquia se refiere a red de contactos, o como mucho a confesarse diariamente por pecar constantemente de avaricia.

No sé cómo se hace su “Patria”, pero desde luego el cielo no se consigue contando billetes.

Todo el poder terrenal que a usted le da la acumulación es una enorme responsabilidad que pesa sobre su espalda, lo que le obliga a dejarse en cuerpo y alma a construir una sociedad cristiana.

Tener como propósito acumular más poder y legarlo a los descendientes no solo no mejora la sociedad sino que la ancla eternamente a las huestes del infierno


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> 500k de cipoteca? brooootal hamijo, espero que no falte currele ni haya divorcios ni mierdas.



Las nuevas promociones de hinjenieros no le quitaran el curro porque es mu güenoby la empresa lo quiere mucho. 
Un tonto que va de rico.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Trabajo duro, ahorro y parroquia. Si acabo en el cementerio mi hijo herederá el patrimonio y continuará la saga de acumulación. Así es como se hace Patria.



podame los rosales bien cortitos y esta vez no te pases, si lo haces bien te doy 2 euros pa un bocata!! jajajajajajjajja


----------



## myles (26 Dic 2022)

No nos dijiste si eres calbo, ni que tartana usas ni si lleva bigote y faja.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Dic 2022)

yo tengo 4 millones de oro del wow y solo farmeo plantas y metales de vez en cuando a principio de las expansiones o parches que traigan materiales nuevos, cuando estan caras. Y lo hago mientras escucho musica

work smart, not hard


----------



## Cognome (26 Dic 2022)

Pues te felicito macho, cada uno lleva la vida que quiere llevar, es tu problema si te gusta el sacrificio, y ser currante. Pero en un foro de antiremeros, antipropiedad, que si los langostos, que si los boomers, pues ya te lo podías imaginar, las reacciones. Pasa como de la mierda.


----------



## lefebre (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses, y así es el camino ortodoxo como se hace el patrimonio. Pero tú historia es la muerte en vida, no la cambiaría por la mía, con un patrimonio de pongamos 300k. Mis dos períodos de paro con prestación apurando casi los dos años, han sido las mejores épocas de mi vida.


----------



## moritobelo (26 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Ahora es cuando los incels casapapis compiten a ver quien inventa la mejor historia....
> 
> 
> i love this foro



Lo predije....


----------



## Svl (26 Dic 2022)

No sé porqué entráis al trapo con este hombre. Tiene todos los defectos que han llevado a la profesión ingenieril al barro. 

Soberbia, creerse lo más por ganar un salario un poco mayor de lo normal, vivir en un PAU....


----------



## Rescatador (26 Dic 2022)

Ejemplo de nueva riqueza.

Mucho patrimonio y con muchos recibos mensuales por pagar, por eso anda comparando los céntimos del papel higiénico en el super del barrio donde procura que no lo vean comprando y no coincidir con nadie.


----------



## Alan__ (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> En eso te doy la razón, el principal riesgo para la prosperidad de cualquier español es la PSOE



Y la PP, no olvidéis que las políticas fiscales mas agresivas y lesivas fueron de montoro.


----------



## elpesetilla (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## schulz (26 Dic 2022)

Partiendo de la base de que ..las guerras montadas en todo el mundo ,coinciden con grupos de paises que se estan uniendo bajo la fórmula de union de paises con materias primas y aceptación de divisa entre ellos, tipo BRICS ..Veremos si en comercio entre ellos, mas las deudas con otros grupos económicos ( Macrozonas ) meten un cambio a la moneda europea de tres pares de narices___Ese tema ya se esta fraguando..y a ver a quien le toca la china de tener que pagar en "pufo" que hay sobre el pais .

Esos 500K pueden convertirse en un cojonudo dolor de muelas. No se estan dando cuenta bastantes, de que hemos entrado en una encrucijada de que lo que valía ayer , no vale mañana..Y esta muy cerca..de que suceda eso...Hace muy poco Rusia exigía pagar con rublos el gas / petróleo...por poner un ejemplo..


----------



## jdblazquez (26 Dic 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> 1.3MM - 0,5MM = 0,8MM / 2 (TU SEÑORA Y TU)=0,4MM.
> 
> Similar al mío, partí de cero, 52 años, trabajando en un banco y soltero...



Tengo más o menos lo mismo también pero unos años menos.


----------



## gilmour38 (26 Dic 2022)

Te falto decir qué eres amigo del Lobo estepario


----------



## tracrium (26 Dic 2022)

La putada es que para pagar 500K de deuda tienes que ganar 1M remando y pagando otros 500K de IRPF. Eso son muchas horas de trabajo para regalárselas al estado socialista.
Si fuese dedicándole poco tiempo y esfuerzo, pues se llevaría mejor el pago de esa burrada de impuestos. Lo ves así y da hasta pereza.


----------



## blackhole (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



me hace gracia cómo suma y resta la gente. Hablar de 300k de coste me imagino que es sin impuestos ni gastos de hipoteca, no ha sumado los intereses y la casa estaba prpeatada para entrar a vivir.
Igual que si hablamos de 500k de hipoteca no contamos con que hay que pagar 120k de intereses. Tampoco tenemos en cuenta que si se vende y hay “una ganancia patrimonial” considerable se paga el 20 y pico por ciento.

Al final el patrimonio son 2 pisos y una deuda del copin que si hay Salud y nadie se constipa estará pagada en 20 años.

en eso consta la burbuja tener bienes propiedad en su mayoría del estado (en el futuro) y los bancos (en el presente) pensando que son nuestros.


----------



## NormanMan (26 Dic 2022)

te faltó excluir a mujeres que vienen con mochila por eso te bajo la nota del post a 9.5 aunque seas troll


----------



## M.Karl (26 Dic 2022)

La historia que conmovió Juan Ramón Rallo. Vaya invent.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Las peluqueras ganan dinero 
Cajeras díselo a las de Mercadona 
Paradas pues como todo.
Veo mucha hipoteca mucho chalet pero poco cash.
Yo tengo más que tú.


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...




Como se las arregla usted con hacienda? .......


----------



## M.Karl (26 Dic 2022)

Svl dijo:


> No sé porqué entráis al trapo con este hombre. Tiene todos los defectos que han llevado a la profesión ingenieril al barro.
> 
> Soberbia, creerse lo más por ganar un salario un poco mayor de lo normal, vivir en un PAU....



Y tú vas y te lo crees.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Svl dijo:


> No sé porqué entráis al trapo con este hombre. Tiene todos los defectos que han llevado a la profesión ingenieril al barro.
> 
> Soberbia, creerse lo más por ganar un salario un poco mayor de lo normal, vivir en un PAU....



La tienes muy adentro.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> La putada es que para pagar 500K de deuda tienes que ganar 1M remando y pagando otros 500K de IRPF. Eso son muchas horas de trabajo para regalárselas al estado socialista.
> Si fuese dedicándole poco tiempo y esfuerzo, pues se llevaría mejor el pago de esa burrada de impuestos. Lo ves así y da hasta pereza.



Cierto es que el régimen socialista a las familias trabajadoras nos exprimen. En eso se basa el sosialismo.


----------



## SPQR (26 Dic 2022)

Yo me alegro por hustéc si es alguien real y no uno de los monitos animadores del tráfico foril de Calvópez, porque afirmar ser hinjiniero y confundir tasación con patrimonio es... error de bulto, por decirlo educadamente. Las tasaciones las carga Pazuzu.

Y lo que no tiene perdón es meter en el patrimonio el medio kilotón con intereses que le debe al banco.  Hiede que apesta a CM alopécico.

En resumen, 800k de “patrimonio” (tasación) en ladrillo y gananciales. A una viogen y 2 nóminas del mileurismo.

Vaya usted a tomar por tonta a su purísima madre, hoyga.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (26 Dic 2022)

Fantasmaza! El que hace y tiene pasta, mucha pasta, no lo anda divulgando asi como asi en un foro de internet. Esa actitud es propia del muerto de hambre gilipollas necesitado de atencion del vulgo o del estafador de turno que pretende montar un mamonada piramidal con los bobos de turno.
Quien tiene pasta y se jacta es un subnormal al que la riqueza le va durar un respiro por carente de humildad, logica y prudencia.


----------



## SPQR (26 Dic 2022)

El pvto calvo, que no himbierte lo suficiente en guionistas buenos para los personajes de sus monitos foriles animadores del tráfico güeb.



Vietcong dijo:


> 3ste personaje pinta bien. Un markkus con restyling que cambia la macarrería por cierto elitismo y clasismo pero manteniendo sus orígenes humildes para que podamos seguir fraternizando con sus relatos. Puede estar bien, le falta algún comentario o recurso gancho como el bmw, golden cadenas, nietzsche pero adaptado al personaje


----------



## The_unknown (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



En que empresa trabajas para evitar cruzarnos con ella en el futuro y que nos lleve a la ruina.

Pd: si no tienes más de lo que has comentado, tienes un patrimonio conjunto con tu mujer de 0.8M. Así que patrimonio de 400k


----------



## jdblazquez (26 Dic 2022)

El cuento de la lechera pero en versión pisitos. ¿Solo conoces cómo invertir endeudandote con los pisitos?

Con esos 2 sueldos casi te sale más rentable invertir parte de tu sueldo en fondos indexados para que el interés compuesto haga su magia, por ejemplo:








Guía de finanzas para no financieros: interés compuesto


El interés compuesto es aquel que se va sumando al capital inicial y sobre el que se van generando nuevos intereses que, a su vez, producen más intereses.




www.bbva.com





También dices cosas coherentes:

- Ahorro
- Trabajo duro y constante
- Formación adecuada
- El socialismo es basura

Lo del divorcio y casarse ya depende más de la suerte, cualquier mujer puede desplumarte y solo depende de ella.


----------



## Punkercin (26 Dic 2022)

Pues yo me hago tres pajas al día.

SUPÉRALO ARCHIVALDO

@Archibald


----------



## ElMatareyes (26 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Un hijo, en colegio concertado por supuesto.



Gracias por la confirmación.
Los cálculos ahora lamentablemente ya no cierran. Cuando tu esposa le de por divorciarse de ti (ojo que no he dicho "si" he dicho "cuando") pues todo estos planes se irán al guano.
Podrás tener una vida digna, por supuesto, tu sueldo te permitirá continuar adelante.
Pero no será la historia de winner que comentas aquí.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (27 Dic 2022)

jdblazquez dijo:


> El cuento de la lechera pero en versión pisitos. ¿Solo conoces cómo invertir endeudandote con los pisitos?
> 
> Con esos 2 sueldos casi te sale más rentable invertir parte de tu sueldo en fondos indexados para que el interés compuesto haga su magia, por ejemplo:



Joder con los testigos de los indexados. No sabes lo que es el apalancamiento? Los pisos son la mejor inversión que existe para cualquier ciudadano medio.


----------



## trukutruku (27 Dic 2022)

Por cierto. Algo que me gustaria decir: el esfuerzo no es lo que determina el exito de una persona. Es triste y jodido, pero asi es.
Y lo digo con conocimiento de causa, que yo he sido de los que ha currado desde los 15 años y con 20 y pico años me saque la ingenieria y el master mientras curraba. De que me ha servido esto? Para ser un trabajador especializado y cobrar mejor que los demas, pero con cerca de 40 años no estoy ni al 5% de mi objetivo vital porque mi valioso tiempo lo he invertido en esforzarme y aprender mierdas de it. Yo soy la definicion del fracaso por unas ideas de mierda que me inculcaron desde pequeño.

Al igual que los precios no son la suma de los costes, el exito de una persona o lo bien que cubra sus necesidades presentes y futuras no depende de que se mate a trabajar como un esclavo. El exito de esa persona depende de lo bien que sepa identificar y satisfacer las necesidades ajenas. Por eso hay gente que sin apenas capital monta una empresa con un mvp y rapidamente crecen y se vuelven muy rentables.

Si pudiera ir atras en el tiempo le diria a mi yo pasado que no se trague las tonterias del trabajo duro. Le diria que primero lea a menger y a mises y luego, el esfuerzo, que lo dedique a identificar las necesidades de la gente (aquellas por las que estan dispuestos a renunciar a otras cosas) y hallar formas de satisfacerlas de forma operativa. Que pruebe una idea y si no funciona otra.


----------



## Turguéniev (27 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> 45000 es un neto de unos 2500, para un titulado superior no es mucho, eso lo gana gente con curros normales.
> 
> Un profesor de secundaria cobra mas de 35000 euros, que no te engañen



A ver, de eso curré yo. Profe de secundaria. No ganan más. En concertada, que era donde estaba yo son unos 34.000 brutos o así.


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2022)

Un tema muy interesante el que apunta usted y perfecto para un hilo: Esfuerzo no garantiza exito.

Habría que empezar el hilo definiendo ese concepto resbaladizo de “eksito”, porque ir en cabeza en la carrera de la rata, aunque sea con una tasación patrimonial de 800k en ladrillocs, no lo veo para nada como un éxito.




trukutruku dijo:


> Por cierto. Algo que me gustaria decir: el esfuerzo no es lo que determina el exito de una persona. Es triste y jodido, pero asi es.
> Y lo digo con conocimiento de causa, que yo he sido de los que ha currado desde los 15 años y con 20 y pico años me saque la ingenieria y el master mientras curraba. De que me ha servido esto? Para ser un trabajador especializado y cobrar mejor que los demas, pero con cerca de 40 años no estoy ni al 5% de mi objetivo vital porque mi valioso tiempo lo he invertido en esforzarme y aprender mierdas de it. Yo soy la definicion del fracaso por unas ideas de mierda que me inculcaron desde pequeño.
> 
> Al igual que los precios no son la suma de los costes, el exito de una persona o lo bien que cubra sus necesidades presentes y futuras no depende de que se mate a trabajar como un esclavo. El exito de esa persona depende de lo bien que sepa identificar y satisfacer las necesidades ajenas. Por eso hay gente que sin apenas capital monta una empresa con un mvp y rapidamente crecen y se vuelven muy rentables.
> ...


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Fantasmaza! El que hace y tiene pasta, mucha pasta, no lo anda divulgando asi como asi en un foro de internet. Esa actitud es propia del muerto de hambre gilipollas necesitado de atencion del vulgo o del estafador de turno que pretende montar un mamonada piramidal con los bobos de turno.
> Quien tiene pasta y se jacta es un subnormal al que la riqueza le va durar un respiro por carente de humildad, logica y prudencia.



Ok, sácatela y comienza a trabajar para construir tu patrimonio, SOCIATA de los cojones.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Varias cosas.

-Supoero los ingresos de tu jenara y tú, JUNTOS.

-Un puso alquilado en 1350 euros brutos (900 netos), no cuesta 600K. Y si se está pagando eso en la zona es porque está sobrevalorado y ya llegará el zambombazo. Yo vivo en uno de mil de alquiler y está valorado/tasado en menos de 250K, así que mira si estás inflando el precio del pisín en Montecanelo.
-Si acabas de sacar una cipoteca de 750K, no tienes un patrimonio de 1,3M (suponiendo 600K por el zulo de Montecanelo), tienes un pasivo de 150K.

ACTIVO-PASIVO, etc. Todos hemos estudiado Ecoñomía.

Venga, hasta luego, flipao.

Por cierto, me encanta lo de "multi con cargo intermedio". Para loa que no sepan lo que es eso, es un remero, normalmente jefecillo deotros más remeros que él, que se dedica a ir a rruniones internas, a picar Excel, a contestar llamadas y correos electrónicos y a salir a las 20 horas eb la mayoría de las empresas, por unq media de 3000 netos al mes, que un autónomo se saca en una semana.


----------



## Redwill (27 Dic 2022)

Bien, pero vamos a ver, si acabas de financiar 500k, habra que quitarle 500K a tu patrimonio, no te des el pego, el chalet no es tuyo por que no lo has terminado de pagar.

De echo se puede apuntar que estas apalancadisimo, por que tienes una deuda que casi iguala a tu patrimonio, no veo mal la deuda, pero a lo que vamos es que no vas poder aumentarla ms como es natural.


----------



## Storico (27 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena por lo que has conseguido, pero... ¿sólo tienes un hijo? Entonces eres parte del problema.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Varias cosas.
> 
> -Supoero los ingresos de tu jenara y tú, JUNTOS.
> 
> ...



Osita puta, ya faltaba en la este hilo el web developer, autónomo y solterón que dice ganar mucho haciendo páginas paco-web pero vive alquilado en un piso de Majadahonda el cual a pesar de lo mucho que gana no puede comprar.


----------



## Soth (27 Dic 2022)

No tienes un patrimonio de 1,3 millones de euros. Tienes un patrimonio de 300-600 mil euros, y una boca muy grande.


----------



## f700b (27 Dic 2022)

Eso es lo que tú dices .
fija o variable?

ahorro anual?

yo hubiera vendido el de monte Carmelo ese y 0 cipoteca


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (27 Dic 2022)

enhorabuena




tenéis hijos ?

si no tenéis hijos, para qué ahorrar e invertir tanta pasta durante los años en los que deberíais estar disfrutando ?
para la residencia ?


----------



## sckicko (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Carne de suicidio cuando esto se vaya a la mierda, y tu exmujer te destripe


----------



## ediedee (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> En tal caso siempre podríamos vender el piso de Montecarmelo o mi mujer el otro piso que tiene con su hermano.



cuánto se pagan de impuestos en Montecarlo de hipoteca? Más que nada porque me cuadra bien poquito tu historia.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Osita puta, ya faltaba en la este hilo el web developer, autónomo y solterón que dice ganar mucho haciendo páginas paco-web pero vive alquilado en un piso de Majadahonda el cual a pesar de lo mucho que gana no puede comprar.



A ver imbécil, ni soy developer (hace casi 10 años que no pico una línea), ni me interesa comprar ahora mismo. Cuando me salga del cimbrel, apoquino en cash, a tocateja, y aquí paz y después gloria.

Eso sí, de lo que digo no dices ni mu. Tienes patrimonio negativo, no tienes ningún patrimonio de 1,3M, y tienes un trabajo pacodemier de rellenar Excels, igual que tu jenara.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> A ver imbécil, ni soy developer (hace casi 10 años que no pico una línea), ni me interesa comprar ahora mismo. Cuando me salga del cimbrel, apoquino en cash, a tocateja, y aquí paz y después gloria.
> 
> Eso sí, de lo que digo no dices ni mu. Tienes patrimonio negativo, no tienes ningún patrimonio de 1,3M, y tienes un trabajo pacodemier de rellenar Excels, igual que tu jenara.



No compras porque no puedes, llevarás cuatro días ingresando bien y a saber lo que ingresas mañana. Entre lo que palmas de alquiler y lo que palmas de inflación me entrarían escalofríos. La inflación te está comiendo las patas, parguela.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> No compras porque no puedes, llevarás cuatro días ingresando bien y a saber lo que ingresas mañana. Entre lo que palmas de alquiler y lo que palmas de inflación me entrarían escalofríos. La inflación te está comiendo las patas, parguela.



No compro porque no me sale de los cojones, así de simple, básicamente porque no me quiero cipotecar ni siquiera en 200K para pillar algo de 700K (con eso ya puedes echar cuentas aproximadas de mi patrimonio, y eso sí es patrimonio real, no deudas, subnormal). Si quiesiera ciopotecarme lo habría hecho hace unos meses a tipo fijo del 0 y pico, y aún así he pasado. Si he pasado con los tipos al cero, no voy a ser tan subnormal (como habéis sido tú y tu janara), para cipotecarme al 3 y pico por ciento.

Venga, a circular.


----------



## Tzadik (27 Dic 2022)

La verdad que el título llama, pero leyéndote, suena a que sois dos remeros corporativistas de los competitivos, no me das envidia (me refiero de la buena, no te conozco para tenerte de la mala), envidio más a un amish con su negocio Paco artesanal, sus 6 hijos y viviendo una vida sencilla sin rendir cuentas a nadie, solo a Dios


----------



## Camarlengolazo (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> altamente improbable esa devaluación y en cuanto a despidos nos tendrían que soltar buena morterada de indemnización



Dejando aún lado prejuicios morales respecto del enfoque,mi impresión es que está actuando de forma racional.
Construye su futuro en base a sus ingresos y juega tan solo con las herencias.
Con esto demuestra sentido común y pies en la tierra.
Que es lo que se le tiene que pedir a un Ingeniero.
Los inventos son el equivalente a los milagros para los creyentes.
Y aquí la mayoría sois Ateos cabrones.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Dic 2022)

Nunca pensé que pudiera relacionarme en un foro con gente tan rica.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> En tu país de mierda hay que ser ejecutivo de multinacional casado con ingeniera similar para tener una casa normal.
> En el primer mundo no:



Esto donde es amigo?


----------



## Nationwww (27 Dic 2022)

Error 1: Iliquidez (típico hezpañol).
Error 2: Dar por hecho que no van a tener impagos en el alquiler u okupas.
Error 3: Endeudarse.
Error 4: Contar como patrimonio la casa donde vive uno...eso es un pasivo (genera gastos) no un activo.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Dic 2022)

Dime de lo que presumes...


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> La vivienda es patrimonio, si, pero un tanto especial.
> 
> Yo prefiero vivir en un piso de 150000 y tener 600 mil en el banco.
> 
> ...



Todo ok amigo pero lo de "pisos" de 150 000 será en valdemingomez y similares


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Dic 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


> ¿Y si algún día a tú mujer le da por hacer esto con otro que no eres tú?



Que delicia


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Esto donde es amigo?



Adelaida, Australia

Amanece en los alrededores de la ciudad, campos llenos de viñedos









Las jacarandas de color violeta embellecen unas calles en las que todos viven en grandes casas









Los muchachos, que son alfazos, después de surfear pasean sus enormes cojonazos en monopatín, sin calzado 









Paseas tranquilamente por la playa mientras miras el móvil y mandas un mensaje de voz por Whatsapp. Una chica cualquiera escucha tu acento y dice: "Oh my God! Are you Spaniard? Can I take you a photo?" y mientras ella saca su cámara para sacarte una foto, notas un aroma delicioso, son las gotas de flujo vaginal que ya llegan a sus muslos.









El embriagador aroma te hace perder el conocimiento. Tienes una pesadilla: ciudades llenas de MENAs macheteadores, borjamaris que llenan tu país de escoria para sacar cuatro duros y que su Charo se los pula en el bingo, jóvenes hacinados en pisos patera, el 70% de las mujeres de 35 años sin hijos (de las cuales nativas españolas son el 80%) y Pedro Sánchez declarando un referéndum independentista legal en Cataluña sin venir a cuento.
Tu corazón se pone a 180 pulsaciones por minuto.
Tu espalda golpea contra el suelo, el propio corazón se convierte en un motor que hace que el cuerpo vaya botando.
Despiertas.
Dos hembrotas pasan por tu lado, las agarras por el cuello:
¡Bombas en sedes! ¡Bombas en sedes! ¡¡¡Putos borjamaris!!!

Las hembrotas se parten de la risa, no entienden nada. Te ponen las tetazas en la boca, tirándote de nuevo al suelo.

Levantas la mirada y oyes un grito:






_"C'mon crazy Spaniard! Catch us! The first you catch, the first you fuck! Hahaha!"_


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de ir a la parroquia es fundamental para hacerse millonario.
> 
> Pero este troll no salió escaldado de un hilo que abrió hace tiempo? Ha venido a por más?



La parroquia es la clave de su éxito, sí. Yo no tengo donde caerme muerto porque ni siquiera sé dónde está la mía.


----------



## Können (27 Dic 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Por cierto. Algo que me gustaria decir: el esfuerzo no es lo que determina el exito de una persona. Es triste y jodido, pero asi es.
> Y lo digo con conocimiento de causa, que yo he sido de los que ha currado desde los 15 años y con 20 y pico años me saque la ingenieria y el master mientras curraba. De que me ha servido esto? Para ser un trabajador especializado y cobrar mejor que los demas, pero con cerca de 40 años no estoy ni al 5% de mi objetivo vital porque mi valioso tiempo lo he invertido en esforzarme y aprender mierdas de it. Yo soy la definicion del fracaso por unas ideas de mierda que me inculcaron desde pequeño.



Cuando viene la pizca de suerte, si no te has esforzado no la hueles.

Sobre las ideas de mierda, ¿y cual es la alternativa ? ¿Cual es la alternativa al estudio o trabajo en esta vida? El que monta un negocio tiene mayor potencial de ganar dinero y seguramente le cueste también esfuerzo.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Adelaida, Australia
> 
> Amanece en los alrededores de la ciudad, campos llenos de viñedos
> 
> ...



Que maravilla


----------



## M.Karl (27 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Adelaida, Australia
> 
> Amanece en los alrededores de la ciudad, campos llenos de viñedos
> 
> ...



Esto es podium.


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Dic 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Por cierto. Algo que me gustaria decir: el esfuerzo no es lo que determina el exito de una persona. Es triste y jodido, pero asi es.
> Y lo digo con conocimiento de causa, que yo he sido de los que ha currado desde los 15 años y con 20 y pico años me saque la ingenieria y el master mientras curraba. De que me ha servido esto? Para ser un trabajador especializado y cobrar mejor que los demas, pero con cerca de 40 años no estoy ni al 5% de mi objetivo vital porque mi valioso tiempo lo he invertido en esforzarme y aprender mierdas de it. Yo soy la definicion del fracaso por unas ideas de mierda que me inculcaron desde pequeño.
> 
> Al igual que los precios no son la suma de los costes, el exito de una persona o lo bien que cubra sus necesidades presentes y futuras no depende de que se mate a trabajar como un esclavo. El exito de esa persona depende de lo bien que sepa identificar y satisfacer las necesidades ajenas. Por eso hay gente que sin apenas capital monta una empresa con un mvp y rapidamente crecen y se vuelven muy rentables.
> ...



Mi historia es un poco la misma. Cocinero, camarero y estudiante de ingeniería. Los recuerdos de mi juventud desde los 17 son trabajar, estudiar y quedarme dormido. A veces me pregunto si valió la pena.


----------



## Können (27 Dic 2022)

@Archibald, comparto el fondo de la cuestión de que sin esfuerzo no cae nada. Pero no comparto la necesidad de enseñar números. Supongo que lo haces como ejemplo práctico. Porque si es para vanagloriarse pues si, estás muy por encima de muchos pero otros siguen estando por encima tuyo.

Una deuda de 1200€ o en el peor caso de 2200€ no debería suponeros dolor de cabeza con ingresos entiendo de 6k-7k, y confiando en seguir manteniéndolos.Tenéis la red del otro piso que entiendo consideráis que se puede vender en poco tiempo por si las cosas se tuercen por lo que los riesgos están calculados.

No hay inversión sin riesgos, yo no me hubiese metido en una deuda de 500k, hubiese preferido vivir en el piso pagado e ir invirtiendo en bolsa lo ahorrado e ir generando patrimonio e ingresos recurrentes.


----------



## dalmore_12y (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Cada uno parte de donde parte, dados mis origenes no es mala evolución y a futuro quien sabe si puedo mejorar.



Puede seguir mejorando materialmente...


----------



## V10 5.2 (27 Dic 2022)

Chalet de 750k cobrando 50 y 70k (unos sucios 3000-3500 leuros netos) plan sin fisuras 2/10 me ha gustado lo de 0,3k


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Relisys (27 Dic 2022)

Me parece muy bien y hay aspectos sin duda dignos de alabar (si nos has contado la verdad, claro), pero macho, destila tantisima prepotencia tu mensaje que causa, y ya veo que no soy el unico, mas aversion y asquete que otra cosa.


----------



## Donnie (27 Dic 2022)

Pues yo gano la mitad y en patrimonio tengo más que tú.


----------



## Alf_ET (27 Dic 2022)

500.000€ de cipoteca


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (27 Dic 2022)

Me parece correcto que estes orgulloso de lo que hayas construido con tu esfuerzo, pero alardear de ello llamando a los demás "fracasados envidiosos" no dice mucho a tú favor. Además, y esto te lo digo sin acritud, por suerte en la vida tengo más de esa cifra siendo más joven que tú, lo mejor ,y a veces lo peor, de la vida proviene de las relaciones humanas (hijos, amigos, familia...) Me parece que le concedes excesiva importancia a tener cosas.
Y por cierto una deuda hipotecaria de 500.000€ es un pasivo, no un activo, descuéntalo de los 1.300.000 €.


----------



## Bob Page (27 Dic 2022)

Patrimonio de 1.3M con deuda de 0.5M. ¡Comprendo!

Mucho puesto de mando intermedio en multi, pero gilipollas que ni la ESO debiera haber pasado.

REALIDAD:
600K de patrimonio - 500k de deuda = 100k. (+ Las cuatro mierdas adicionales que puedas tener y cash)

Esto dividido entre 2 (en el mejor de los casos), que eres lo suficientemente retrasado para estar casado.

PD1: Tu vivienda 1 no es patrimonio de 600k, vale tanto como el dinero que el mercado esté dispuesto a pagarte por ella.

PD2: Reza para que no se caiga ninguno de esos dos "superempleos", que no tienen sueldos particularmente altos para mantener una hipoteca de 2k. Si pasa entonces sí que vas a flipar para mantener tu patrimonio.

Troll, y de los malos.


----------



## alexforum (27 Dic 2022)

Menudo loser. Estas muy por debajo de la media de patrimonio del burbujeo medio


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Dic 2022)

*cuidado, diversifica un poco.*

como venga el guano inmobiliario te quedas "sin nada".

imagina que hay un terremoto, pues tambien te quedas sin nada.

Bueno, sí, con una deuda de 500K, esa no te la van a perdonar.

¡¡¡¡Ojito!!!!


----------



## EsDeDinamita (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por todo, te compro la mayoría de los puntos. Eso sí, el de la UPM me da la risa. Será que no hay gente cobrando más y casi sin estudios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

El socialismo es la ideología de la envidia que intenta igualar/ empobrecer a todo el mundo para que no haya grandes diferencias que susciten la comparación y envidia como se ve en este hilo.

La gente se compara más con el vecino que consigo mismo, es una carrera competitiva para dar envidia los demás sin ser consciente de que todos vamos a morir más pronto que tarde, allgunos incluso sin haber vivido, al pasar su tiempo de vida trabajando para acumular más patrimonio que heredarán otros.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2022)

No nos interesa tu libro...


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (27 Dic 2022)

Seguro que eres un fofo feo.


----------



## Feyerabend (27 Dic 2022)

Hilo troll del día. El chalet ya no es en Pozuelo sino en Boadilla. Una persona humilde y trabajadora no va contando lo que tiene y lo que no tiene en esta mierda de foro.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No compro porque no me sale de los cojones, así de simple, básicamente porque no me quiero cipotecar ni siquiera en 200K para pillar algo de 700K (con eso ya puedes echar cuentas aproximadas de mi patrimonio, y eso sí es patrimonio real, no deudas, subnormal). Si quiesiera ciopotecarme lo habría hecho hace unos meses a tipo fijo del 0 y pico, y aún así he pasado. Si he pasado con los tipos al cero, no voy a ser tan subnormal (como habéis sido tú y tu janara), para cipotecarme al 3 y pico por ciento.
> 
> Venga, a circular.



A ver, matadete, con los ingresos que obtengo del piso de Montecarmelo la hipoteca del chalet se queda como si me financiase a cero interés.

La rentabilidad de un inmueble no se puede comparar con ningún otro activo porque para adquirir inmuebles las facilidades crediticias son mucho más laxas. Eso es parte del origen de los altos precios.

Comprar a tocateja un inmueble donde vivir es la peor decisión posible. Quien recurre a esa opción es porque no tiene más remedio (ingresos inestables) o porque es directamente subnormal.

En mi caso inmovilizando apenas 150k que es la entrada que di para el piso e inmovilizando 250k que es la entrada que hemos dado ahora para el chalet, nos hemos hecho con un patrimonio de 1.3M que se paga solo.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Error 1: Iliquidez (típico hezpañol).
> Error 2: Dar por hecho que no van a tener impagos en el alquiler u okupas.
> Error 3: Endeudarse.
> Error 4: Contar como patrimonio la casa donde vive uno...eso es un pasivo (genera gastos) no un activo.



Joder, hiedes a fracaso hasta aquí. Tú que coño estás para hablar de errores de nadie y llamar "hezpañol" si eres un puto matao.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Hilo troll del día. El chalet ya no es en Pozuelo sino en Boadilla. Una persona humilde y trabajadora no va contando lo que tiene y lo que no tiene en esta mierda de foro.



Humilde dices tú, payasete, que te pones el nick de un filósofo (bastante petardo por cierto). Expongo mi situación para hacer ver que a pesar del sosialismo y la basura que los vota, todavía hay alguna posibilidad de prosperar si uno cumple los siguientes requisitos:
- Se forma en una profesión seria y con demanda.
- Trabaja sin alternar paguiterismo no paro.
- Se casa bien, nada de chonis muertas de hambre.
- Acude a la parroquia para asentar una vida familiar estable sin divorcios ruinosos.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Iba a responder pero ya he visto que al pretencioso le habéis puesto el culo como un ladrillo.
> 
> Joder de primero de burbuja.



Tú que coño vas a responder


MATRIX MA K K dijo:


> Seguro que eres un fofo feo.



lo que es seguro es que tú o eres un tío o eres una puta choni.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Dic 2022)

Vuelve el ataque de los clones de Montecarlo fake. Qué pesado eres, macho.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (27 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> La gran pregunta, cuanto cobra tu mujer en su verdadero trabajo del club?




Para eso debería estar buena y no es el caso. @Archibald


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (27 Dic 2022)

Das lo que ofreces..... os cuento...


----------



## riggedd (27 Dic 2022)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Es un patrimonio considerable y envidiable.
> 
> Pero piensa que es bastante ilíquido y en casos graves (por ejemplo, una guerra o un gobierno comunista) puede perder valor o ser irrecuperable.
> 
> Yo vendería uno de los pisos y metería en inversiones en bolsa y bonos diversificadas geográficamente.



Oro coño, que la Bolsa es para ricos, los demás que no estemos puestos, la Bolsa ni con un palo.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> En mi casa entran 100k anuales y vamos justos. Hablo de la suma de dos sueldos brutos. Vienen a ser, en neto, *14 pagas de 5k.*



O sea, 2.500 al mes cada uno.

Lo que gana cualquier profesor de secundaria o bachillerato a la edad que supuestamente tiene el OP...

Y no para de abrir jilomierdas llamando fracasados a todo el mundo...

Hum...


----------



## Klapaucius (27 Dic 2022)

La parroquia


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> O sea, 2.500 al mes cada uno.
> 
> Lo que gana cualquier profesor de secundaria o bachillerato a la edad que supuestamente tiene el OP...
> 
> ...



En este jilo ha aumentado en 50k lo que ganaba en el otro.

La hostia.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

No sé, Rick...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Te sobra el tiempo para tochos en el foro, eres un tieso.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Tu parienta tiene Insta?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tu parienta tiene Insta?



¿Qué estás tramando moreno?


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Te sobra el tiempo para tochos en el foro, eres un tieso.



Joder tanto os cuesta a los mataos asumir que no todo el mundo es un matao como vosotros. Salid de vuestro pacopiso de avenida de los poblados.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Es un patrimonio considerable y envidiable.
> 
> Pero piensa que es bastante ilíquido y en casos graves (por ejemplo, una guerra o un gobierno comunista) puede perder valor o ser irrecuperable.
> 
> Yo vendería uno de los pisos y metería en inversiones en bolsa y bonos diversificadas geográficamente.



Ya. Un tío realmente forrado, lo primero que piensa es 'a ver, tengo que entrar a un foro para contarlo'. Goele a troll tieso hasta por wifi.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿Qué estás tramando moreno?



El dinero viejo, la aristocracia con pedigri, siempre me ha puesto bastante...

Leo que el pájaro incluye en su "patrimonio" la hipoteca y me he dicho: esto es elite, la parienta tiene que estar buena; lo siguiente, el Insta...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Joder tanto os cuesta a los mataos asumir que no todo el mundo es un matao como vosotros. Salid de vuestro pacopiso de avenida de los poblados.



A ventilar, que apesta a troll en el paro.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (27 Dic 2022)

Capitalismo, ahorro y trabajo duro
No hay otra cosa


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya. Un tío realmente forrado, en lo primero que piensa es 'a ver, tengo que entrar a un foro para contarlo'. Goele a troll tieso hasta por wifi.



Forrado no estoy, simplemente he hecho un capitalito a base de trabajo y ahorro. De vez en cuando me gusta latigar a la chusma envidiosa que pudiendo haber prosperado no tuvieron los cojones de hacerlo. Vamos lo que vienen siendo mierdecillas sosialistas como los que abundan en este estercolero.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> O sea, 2.500 al mes cada uno.
> 
> Lo que gana cualquier profesor de secundaria o bachillerato a la edad que supuestamente tiene el OP...
> 
> ...





Burbujo II dijo:


> En este jilo ha aumentado en 50k lo que ganaba en el otro.
> 
> La hostia.





Burbujo II dijo:


> No sé, Rick...



La hostia.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Entro en estos hilos en los que la gente se viene super-arriba, jotia, con sueldos mensuales netos de 6-6.5k entre 2, me acuerdo de cuando era joven y alocado y me gastaba esa pasta en ropa en 2-3 sentadas en la hinternec, y se me ponen los pelos como escarpias 

Ojo, que la ropa es mas inversion a medio plazo que las putas y las drogas... que de eso tb ha habido y en cantidades similares.

Patrimonio Nacional.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> El dinero viejo, la aristocracia con pedigri, siempre me ha puesto bastante...
> 
> Leo que el pájaro incluye en su "patrimonio" la hipoteca y me he dicho: esto es elite, la parienta tiene que estar buena; lo siguiente, el Insta...



No querría romper tus sueños pero me temo que su parienta es su mano derecha...

Aunque ,para dejar una puerta abierta a la esperanza, podría estar equivocado y estar ante el Rothchild de los suburbios y su parienta ser Lady Astor

Prueba y nos vas contando a ver...


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Entro en estos hilos en los que la gente se viene super-arriba, jotia, con sueldos mensuales netos de 6-6.5k entre 2, me acuerdo de cuando era joven y alocado y me gastaba esa pasta en ropa en 2-3 sentadas en la hinternec, y se me ponen los pelos como escarpias
> 
> Ojo, que la ropa es mas inversion a medio plazo que las putas y las drogas... que de eso tb ha habido y en cantidades similares.
> 
> Patrimonio Nacional.



En este jilomierda decía que entran 5k entre los dos:






*Tema mítico* : - En mi casa entran 100k al año y vamos justos


Abro este hilo para que sirva como reflexión de lo caro que se ha puesto todo para poder llevar una vida acomodada. Lo achaco a la inflación oculta por los medios oficiales y al tremendo expolio fiscal que se sufre en España a poco que ganes cuatro duros más que la media. En mi casa entran...




www.burbuja.info





Lo que viene siendo cualquier pareja de profes, o curritos varios.

Lo de meter una deuda de 500k como patrimonio, ya es de un retraso que merece seguimiento clínico.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Sacar una ingeniería siempre ha sido mi objetivo vital...

La verdad es que, en cualquier pais del norte de la Europa que madruga, cualquier cantante con cierta gracia y algo de salero para los negocios se levanta 150-200k lereles limpios anuales, pero ser ingeniero moja braga bastante mas.

Me voy a ver el ultimo capitulo de "SAS Rogue heroes" y echarme una siesta, que todavía estoy en modo Navidad y estas historias de self-made manship Frank Made in Spain me suben el colesterol la hostia...

A ver si heredáis de una puta vez y os tranquilizáis un poco.


----------



## Circassia (27 Dic 2022)

Muy relativo. Habría que ver el piso ese dónde está y cómo es, que en mi pueblo seguro los ahí parecidos por 50k tonto que eres un tonto. 
Parece sel típico que la mujer lo putea en el divorcio y se echa las manos a la cabeza


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Forrado no estoy, simplemente he hecho un capitalito a base de trabajo y ahorro. De vez en cuando me gusta latigar a la chusma envidiosa que pudiendo haber prosperado no tuvieron los cojones de hacerlo. Vamos lo que vienen siendo mierdecillas sosialistas como los que abundan en este estercolero.



Ya, un forrado satisface su ego entrando a foros a picar a los vagos que no se han atrevido, ya. El ego se satisface creando puestos de trabajo humillantes que la purria se vea obligada a aceptar y en Navidades se pone a la parienta instagramer/Legionaria de Cristo acaricianegritos del África a regalar pequeños lotes humillantes con botes de alubias y un perfume del Mercadona, troll tieso. La primera es gratis, la segunda lección te la cobro.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No querría romper tus sueños pero me temo que su parienta es su mano derecha...
> 
> Aunque ,para dejar una puerta abierta a la esperanza, podría estar equivocado y estar ante el Rothchild de los suburbios y su parienta ser Lady Astor
> 
> Prueba y nos vas contando a ver...





Y si probamos juntos? El marido se mata a trabajar, ella se siente sola y poco deseada... 2 mejor que 1.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Por que los españolazos siempre recurrís a topicazos como "crear puestos de trabajo" y "crear riqueza"?

Lo dicho: subís el colesterol...


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> Muy relativo. Habría que ver el piso ese dónde está y cómo es, que en mi pueblo seguro los ahí parecidos por 50k tonto que eres un tonto.
> Parece sel típico que la mujer lo putea en el divorcio y se echa las manos a la cabeza



Sí en tu pueblo "los ahí". Joder menuda puta fauna, de qué agujero has salido tú analfabeto de los cojones. A coger aceitunas y a recibir palazos en las costillas te pondría yo, trozo de mierda, ni para hacer estiércol sirves.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Por que los españolazos siempre recurrís a topicazos como "crear puestos de trabajo" y "crear riqueza"?
> 
> Lo dicho: subís el colesterol...



Joder que cateto eres hijo de puta. No has hecho otra cosa que fracasar desde que la puta de tu madre te cagó.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya, un forrado satisface su ego entrando a foros a picar a los vagos que no se han atrevido, ya. El ego se satisface creando puestos de trabajo humillantes que la purria se vea obligada a aceptar y en Navidades se pone a la parienta a regalar pequeños lotes humillantes con botes de alubias y un perfume del Mercadona, troll tieso. La primera es gratis, la segunda lección te la cobro.



¿Podría sustituir el perfume del mercadona por la colonia del Bustamante?

Creo que sería más humillante si cabe.

Hace años se creó un hilo de afectados en el Forocoches


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Lo de meter una deuda de 500k como patrimonio, ya es de un retraso que merece seguimiento clínico.



Un ingeniero no es un contable, bro. No desmotives al muchacho. De toda la vida los ingenieros han considerado deuda como patrimonio. De hecho, eso es un contable: un ingeniero que sabe que deuda no es patrimonio. Un HDLGP, vamos...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Sí en tu pueblo "los ahí". Joder menuda puta fauna, de qué agujero has salido tú analfabeto de los cojones. A coger aceitunas y a recibir palazos en las costillas te pondría yo, trozo de mierda, ni para hacer estiércol sirves.



No tienes olivos.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿Podría sustituir el perfume del mercadona por la colonia del Bustamante?
> 
> Creo que sería más humillante si cabe.
> 
> Hace años se creó un hilo de afectados en el Forocoches



Por supuesto. Cosas al nivel de la parienta del asalariado purriano.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Joder que cateto eres hijo de puta. No has hecho otra cosa que fracasar desde que la puta de tu madre te cagó.



No seas tan almacenista...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Venga, os dejo discutiendo el patrimonio inmobiliario del almacenista.

Lo dicho: SAS Rogue heroes.


----------



## Raisuni (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Buen patrimonio. 
Y de acuerdo en todo o en casi de todo.
Hay que casarse con una mujer trabajadora y con ambición.
La familia tradicional funciona y los divorcios son una putísima ruina.
El ahorro y el trabajo duro son la base de la riqueza.
Yo hubiera contemplado otros activos como las acciones y los fondos.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> En este jilomierda decía que entran 5k entre los dos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los algo más de 100k son de comienzos de 2021. Se nota que en tus pacotrabajos de carretillero o similar, no sabéis lo que son las revisiones salariales ni las promociones, anormal.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Un ingeniero no es un contable, bro. No desmotives al muchacho. De toda la vida los ingenieros han considerado deuda como patrimonio. De hecho, eso es un contable: un ingeniero que sabe que deuda no es patrimonio. Un HDLGP, vamos...



Un ingeniero, SEGÚN LOS PROPIOS DATOS QUE VA DEJANDO el chuzo este, que después de 17 años currando ingresa 3.400/ mes, es una PUTA MIERDA DE INGENIERO que no vale ni para tomar por culo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Dic 2022)

Un tipo con deudas diciendo que tiene patrimonio, si negativo.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Los algo más de 100k son de comienzos de 2021. Se nota que en tus pacotrabajos de carretillero o similar, no sabéis lo que son las revisiones salariales ni las promociones, anormal.



Jajajaja

Jajajaja

Te han subido el sueldo un 70% en un año.

Claro que sí, champ.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Conejas multiples:







8 larvas:







140k millones en la Caja de Ahorros.

Estáis confundiendo éxito con tener vocación de sacristan part time...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Un ingeniero, SEGÚN LOS PROPIOS DATOS QUE VA DEJANDO el chuzo este, que después de 17 años currando ingresa 3.400/ mes, es una PUTA MIERDA DE INGENIERO que no vale ni para tomar por culo.



   

Igual fue vocación tardía. Nunca lo sabremos...

Nos estamos echando unas risas, eso esta claro.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Y si probamos juntos? El marido se mata a trabajar, ella se siente sola y poco deseada... 2 mejor que 1.



Yo no sé moverme en las altas esferas. Sería como el Pajares con las suecas.

No se si la dama soportaría el olor a Old Spice y Barón Dandy.

No obstante, si ella paga bien, podría hacer un hueco en mi agenda


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> A ver, matadete, con los ingresos que obtengo del piso de Montecarmelo la hipoteca del chalet se queda como si me financiase a cero interés.
> 
> La rentabilidad de un inmueble no se puede comparar con ningún otro activo porque para adquirir inmuebles las facilidades crediticias son mucho más laxas. Eso es parte del origen de los altos precios.
> 
> ...



No tienes un patrimonio de 1,3M, flipao, porque tienes una cipoteca de 500K que vas a estar pagando hasta que estires la pata, y porque tu pisín de Montecanelo no cueata 600K (un piso al que le sacas 10800 netos al año no cuesta 600K), que es un 1,8% de interés neto, lo cual es una puta mierda. Tu pisín de Montecanelo vale en realidad 300K.


----------



## Digamelon (27 Dic 2022)

1.3 de patrimonio ES MUY JUSTITO


----------



## Circassia (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Sí en tu pueblo "los ahí". Joder menuda puta fauna, de qué agujero has salido tú analfabeto de los cojones. A coger aceitunas y a recibir palazos en las costillas te pondría yo, trozo de mierda, ni para hacer estiércol sirves.



Yo lo veo de otra forma, en realidad tienes una deuda de 500 k + intereses.

Yo tengo 0 deuda y 350 euros en el bolsillo. Me suda la polla tus deudas, tonto.

Mantente pobre y esclavo tú


----------



## ElPajaroEspino (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Troll, curratelo mas
50k 41 años mando intermedio en Madrid es imposible


----------



## moritobelo (27 Dic 2022)

Sigue el concurso de comedoritos y casapapis a ver quien se inventa el patrimonio mas chuli...


Luego podeis poneros a escribir el proximo Señor de los anillos...


----------



## ecoñomixta (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Mira mamá! Un tonto!


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No tienes un patrimonio de 1,3M, flipao, porque tienes una cipoteca de 500K que vas a estar pagando hasta que estires la pata, y porque tu pisín de Montecanelo no cueata 600K (un piso al que le sacas 10800 netos al año no cuesta 600K), que es un 1,8% de interés neto, lo cual es una puta mierda. Tu pisín de Montecanelo vale en realidad 300K.



Vale lo que tú digas que vale no lo que dicen los tasadores ni los precios de compra-venta.


----------



## geremi (27 Dic 2022)

¿Mando intermedio cobrando 50k?... ya me jodería... cobro yo más y no tengo nadie a mi cargo.


----------



## ElPajaroEspino (27 Dic 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Mando intermedio cobrando 50k?... ya me jodería... cobro yo más y no tengo nadie a mi cargo.



Fake. Así dice estas tonterías


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Dic 2022)

Hombre, si tienes una hipoteca de 500k el patrimonio es de 0.8 millones.

Que está bien, pero hay que hacer bien los numeros.


----------



## Paisdemierda (27 Dic 2022)

Pues vaya mierda bivir en Madriq huyendo de menas y morenos 24/7.


----------



## Cabrejas (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Tienes todo tu patrimonio en ladrillo... yo diversificaria, si no quieres bolsa tienes renta fija de países europeos a un 3,4 o 5%. 600k te van a reportar mucha más rentabilidad y menos quebraderos de cabeza que el ladrillo.

Estas sacando un 1 o 2% neto con riesgo alto mientras puedes sacar el doble o más con riesgo casi nulo.

Cuidado con estas cosas, que pasa algo en el ladrillo y en 2 años tu patrimonio es casi 0 entre lo que baja y lo que debes

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bsnas (27 Dic 2022)

Sin leerme el hilo digo que la base la has construido a partir de la herencia de papi langosto, no te culpo, yo tambien estoy relativamente forrado gracias a lo que me dejo mi padre, si tuviera que construirlo yo mismo desde 0 me moriria de hambre.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Dic 2022)

Como ya han dicho, está mal calculado. Para empezar porque si es entre tú y tu mujer como mucho tendrás la mitad. Pero vamos, para qué continuar repitiendo lo ya dicho...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Dic 2022)

Iba a responder pero ya he visto que al pretencioso le habéis puesto el culo como un ladrillo.

Joder de primero de burbuja.

Te voy a responder por pedante.

No sabes lo que es patrimonio, ni deuda, ni pasivo, ni activo, ni tipo de interés, ni que es el dinero..en resumen. No sabes nada de economía.

Tienes dos propiedades, poco dinero y mucha deuda....no sabes lo que es el mantenimiento, los costes fijos y lo que es estar apalancado.

Lo dicho. De primero de burbuja.

Pd. Viendo los agradecimientos del primer comentario me confirma la crisis que está por llegar.







El blog del Euribor e Hipotecas


Valor diario del Euribor y noticias sobre hipotecas, economía, bolsa y finanzas. El Euribor es el tipo de interés más utilizado en las hipotecas de España.




www.euribor.com.es






Con una deuda de más de 500.000 euros.


----------



## Waterman (27 Dic 2022)

Tu patrimonio es ladrillo y lo estas valorando en el pico de la burbuja, lo mismo que en su dia duplico su valor no puedes descartar que no vaya a volver a su valor original. Deberias acumular menos ladrillo y diversificar mas.

Y si te piensas que por estar casado por la iglesia no te vas a divorciar nunca quizas eres o un ingenuo o un troll...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Vale lo que tú digas que vale no lo que dicen los tasadores ni los precios de compra-venta.



Los tasasores dicen misa. Y que haya gente que te lo compre ahora por 600K es indiferente. Si el piso te da 900 netos al mes, echa cuentas...


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

Hay gente que recibe eso solo en herencias y no va sacando pecho muerto de hambre.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Dic 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Tienes todo tu patrimonio en ladrillo... yo diversificaria, si no quieres bolsa tienes renta fija de países europeos a un 3,4 o 5%. 600k te van a reportar mucha más rentabilidad y menos quebraderos de cabeza que el ladrillo.
> 
> Estas sacando un 1 o 2% neto con riesgo alto mientras puedes sacar el doble o más con riesgo casi nulo.
> 
> ...



El tieso este sólo puede diversificar entre burbuja, forocarros y y foro para lelos.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Los tasasores docen misa. Y que haya gente que tr lo compre ahora por 600K es indiferente. Si el piso te da 900 netos al mes, echa cuentas...



Te repito que no puedes valorar un piso en términos de rentabilidad porque a diferencia de cualquier otro activo para la compra de un piso un puto paco de la vida puede pedir un crédito que para ningún otro activo se lo darían ni en esas condiciones ni en esa cuantía.


----------



## Meditador (27 Dic 2022)

El patrimonio se construye siendo hábil financieramente hablando.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Te repito que no puedes valorar un piso en términos de rentabilidad porque a diferencia de cualquier otro activo para la compra de un piso un puto paco de la vida puede pedir un crédito que para ningún otro activo se lo darían ni en esas condiciones ni en esa cuantía.




Gilipollas eso es lo que ha marcado el precio, lo que crea las burbujas...y por supuesto lo que endeuda por cantidades muy por encima de los valores reales de las propiedades.

Eres un charlatán, endeudado y engreído.

Andate al loro estás en mitad de una tormenta, subiendo los tipos, endeudado hasta las cajas y apalancado.


----------



## fran83 (27 Dic 2022)

El patrimonio que has construido es ser cada día más subnormal. Así de claro, tienes una deuda del carajo.


----------



## greendoormas (27 Dic 2022)

He leído Patrimonio cuando has querido decir Matrimonio?… a ver si las católicas apostólicas y romanas no ponen cuernos y te dejan sin un euro porque no las tratabas como dios dictaba…
Espero tu post en unos años llorando de tener 1.3 a 0€


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Gilipollas eso es lo que ha marcado el precio, lo que crea las burbujas...y por supuesto lo que endeuda por cantidades muy por encima de los valores reales de las propiedades.
> 
> Eres un charlatán, endeudado y engreído.
> 
> Andate al loro estás en mitad de una tormenta, subiendo los tipos, endeudado hasta las cajas y apalancado.



Me nutre que la chusma envidiosa como tú la tenga tan adentro y no puedas apenas ni pagar el alquiler. Jodete matao, el mercado inmobiliario es el que es y claro que está inflado respecto a cualquier otro activo. Hay que saber lidiar con ello, por lo visto tú no supiste ni sabes.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Un ingeniero, SEGÚN LOS PROPIOS DATOS QUE VA DEJANDO el chuzo este, que después de 17 años currando ingresa 3.400/ mes, es una PUTA MIERDA DE INGENIERO que no vale ni para tomar por culo.



La chusma sin formación como tú que solo conocéis trabajos informales en los que no pagáis impuestos os hacéis muchas pajas mentales con lo que ganamos las personas cualificadas en empresas serias.

Al final lo que suma, además del sueldo, es la estabilidad, el formar familias tradicionales sin divorcios, el ahorrar y el saber invertir. Estos factores son los que marcan la gran diferencia de propiedad y estilo de vida entre un matrimonio en condiciones de ingenieros, abogados, médicos, etc. y la chusma que se dedica a trabajos de mierda y se empareja con Yenny, la cajera del Día que fue madre soltera en la adolescencia.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> He leído Patrimonio cuando has querido decir Matrimonio?… a ver si las católicas apostólicas y romanas no ponen cuernos y te dejan sin un euro porque no las tratabas como dios dictaba…
> Espero tu post en unos años llorando de tener 1.3 a 0€



Te noto resentido, eres otro Paco divorciado de una peluquera de leganes?


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

ElPajaroEspino dijo:


> Troll, curratelo mas
> 50k 41 años mando intermedio en Madrid es imposible



Qué rebuznas? No son 50k pero vamos que ni puta idea tienes.


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Dic 2022)

Pero tenéis hijos? De qué sirve juntar un patrimonio sin hijos ? Para disfrutarlo cuando no puedas con los huesos? O mejor, en el nicho... Dale fuerte a la rueda, los menas te lo agradecerán.

Yo cuando me muera espero que mi cuenta esté roja como este país de mierda.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Mando intermedio cobrando 50k?... ya me jodería... cobro yo más y no tengo nadie a mi cargo.



Actualmente cerca de 70k pero vamos que si ganas mucho poniendo el gotelé me parece bien, Paco.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Sin leerme el hilo digo que la base la has construido a partir de la herencia de papi langosto, no te culpo, yo tambien estoy relativamente forrado gracias a lo que me dejo mi padre, si tuviera que construirlo yo mismo desde 0 me moriria de hambre.



No hemos recibido ninguna herencia. Únicamente el piso que tiene mi mujer compartido con su hermano que fue una donación. 
Contabilizar herencias antes de tiempo me parece de mal gusto pero llegado el caso estaremos en un patrimonio familiar que superará los 2M sin problemas.


----------



## dalmore_12y (27 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Nunca pensé que pudiera relacionarme en un foro con gente tan rica.



Lo mismo digo...


----------



## geremi (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Actualmente cerca de 70k pero vamos que si ganas mucho poniendo el gotelé me parece bien, Paco.



¿Actualmente?... ¿de ayer ha hoy le han subido el sueldo de 50 a 70? jajajajaj.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (27 Dic 2022)

Sigue remando duro ,remador


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Nunca pensé que pudiera relacionarme en un foro con gente tan rica.



Hombre aquí los forococheros y sus 3000 al mes son unos muertos de hambre.

Ni se les deja aparcar, vamos.

Aquí mínimo de marqués para arriba

Y ya luego está la realidad.

Yo soy povre pero le caigo bien al calvo y me deja pulular por este exclusivo club


----------



## geremi (27 Dic 2022)

Mañana voy al banco a zipotecarme por un piso de 500K y tachán, de un día a otro he aumentado en medio kilo mi patrimonio, aprended betillas... jajajja no sí aquí el que no se autoengaña es porque no quiere... o porque no da de si.


----------



## greendoormas (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Te noto resentido, eres otro Paco divorciado de una peluquera de leganes?



No. Soy un blanquito que va a ver como tú señora después de misa se irá a follar a otro porque no se sentía querida no valorada, y te quedarás sin ese 1,3 m€. Algunos parecéis tontos y creéis que sois los más listos de la clase.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Actualmente?... ¿de ayer ha hoy le han subido el sueldo de 50 a 70? jajajajaj.



Qué coño rebuznas subnormal de ayer "ha" hoy. Vete doblar ropa al Zara fracasado.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Mañana voy al banco a zipotecarme por un piso de 500K y tachán, de un día a otro he aumentado en medio kilo mi patrimonio, aprended betillas... jajajja no sí aquí el que no se autoengaña es porque no quiere... o porque no da de si.



A ti que coño te van a dar una hipoteca de 500k si apenas puedes pagar el alquiler.


----------



## geremi (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Qué coño rebuznas subnormal de ayer "ha" hoy. Vete doblar ropa al Zara fracasado.



Ayer abriste el hilo diciendo que tu mujer gana 50K siendo un mando intermedio del IBEX ¿sí o no?


----------



## geremi (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> A ti que coño te van a dar una hipoteca de 500k si apenas puedes pagar el alquiler.



Jajjaja a ver si te crees que eres el único ingeniero del foro que gana bien... lo que pasa es que el resto no tenemos una vida aburrida y tenemos que venir aquí a tirarnos el pisto.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Te repito que no puedes valorar un piso en términos de rentabilidad porque a diferencia de cualquier otro activo para la compra de un piso un puto paco de la vida puede pedir un crédito que para ningún otro activo se lo darían ni en esas condiciones ni en esa cuantía.



Coño, pprque una hipoteca, que es un pasivo, lleva aparejada un activo que es el piso. Y el piso es material, se puede tocar y por tanto, embargar y revender, no es lo mismo que un negocio o unas acciones. Tiene una estabilidad.

Pero que en mercado libre esoñe activo te esté dando 900 pavos netos... Piensa que un piso Paco en Getafe te da 900 brutos, o sea 650 netos.

¿Cómo explicas que un piso Paco de 140 mil euros tenga casi la misma rentabilidad que un piso de 600K? Pues porque los 600K no son 600K, son entorno a 300K. El precio está distorsionado.


----------



## axl (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado poner la herencia,regalo o chorro de dinero familiar ,no pasa nada un olvido es natural


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

[


axl dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado poner la herencia,regalo o chorro de dinero familiar ,no pasa nada un olvido es natural



Te consuela pensar que otros han conseguido lo que tú no? Ya he dicho que no hemos recibido nada, solo mi mujer un piso a medias con su hermano que fue una donación. Ese piso solo le renta 600 euros a repartir con su hermano.


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Coño, pprque una hipoteca, que es un pasivo, lleva aparejada un activo que es el piso. Y el piso es material, se puede tocar y por tanto, embargar y revender, no es lo mismo que un negocio o unas acciones. Tiene una estabilidad.
> 
> Pero que en mercado libre esoñe activo te esté dando 900 pavos netos... Piensa que un piso Paco en Getafe te da 900 brutos, o sea 650 netos.
> 
> ¿Cómo explicas que un piso Paco de 140 mil euros tenga casi la misma rentabilidad que un piso de 600K? Pues porque los 600K no son 600K, son entorno a 300K. El precio está distorsionado.



Vale 600k porque me lo compran por 600k. Obviamente no renta como otro tipo de activo de 600k pero conserva valor y si algún día lo quiero vender lo venderé.


----------



## axl (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Te consuela pensar que otros han conseguido lo que tú no? Ya he dicho que no hemos recibido nada, solo mi mujer un piso a medias con su hermano que fue una donación. Ese piso solo le renta 600 euros a repartir con su hermano.



No me consuela,sencillamente no nos creemos las chorradas que escribes


----------



## Archibald (27 Dic 2022)

axl dijo:


> No me consuela,sencillamente no nos creemos las chorradas que escribes



Sal de tu paco-entorno, hay vida más allá de Fuenla.


----------



## Hombredepaja (27 Dic 2022)

Tu patrimonio real es de 400K, si haces bien las cuentas.


----------



## ElPajaroEspino (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Qué rebuznas? No son 50k pero vamos que ni puta idea tienes.



Eso has dicho tu de tu mujer


----------



## Feyerabend (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Humilde dices tú, payasete, que te pones el nick de un filósofo (bastante petardo por cierto). Expongo mi situación para hacer ver que a pesar del sosialismo y la basura que los vota, todavía hay alguna posibilidad de prosperar si uno cumple los siguientes requisitos:
> - Se forma en una profesión seria y con demanda.
> - Trabaja sin alternar paguiterismo no paro.
> - Se casa bien, nada de chonis muertas de hambre.
> - Acude a la parroquia para asentar una vida familiar estable sin divorcios ruinosos.



A mi me parece una idea muy vaga de prosperar. Te vas al quinto coño a vivir a una casa del monton. Te formas bien pero ganas con más de 40 tacos en una profesión técnica solo 70k mientras que en otros sitios estarías ya por encima de los 100k y viviendo a 10 minutos del trabajo andando en un entorno mucho más saludable que el extrarradio de Madrid, pero bueno tendremos distintos conceptos de prosperar supongo.


----------



## robergarc (27 Dic 2022)

Casi treinta páginas y nadie recuerda al antiguo forero guajiro. Era el forero @Archibald de hace años. Y naturalmente sigue siéndolo ahora, aunque dando ciertas vueltas de tuerca al personaje.

Un saludo, viejo forero.


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Actualmente?... ¿de ayer ha hoy le han subido el sueldo de 50 a 70? jajajajaj.



Ya no se entera de lo que va diciendo por los jilomierdas.

Se pasa el día en el foro mientras empina el codo desde buena mañana...


----------



## opilano (27 Dic 2022)

500 k.? Vives de prestado.


----------



## Alfa555 (27 Dic 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Esta muy bien q nos describas todo tu patrimonio, tus estudios y tu nivel profesional. ¿Es para darnos envidia, es por dar ejemplo?.
> 
> No entiendo q le motiva a la gente contar este tipo de cosas en estos foros...



Complejo de inferioridad . 

Jajaja .. lo único que vale algo en esta vida es el tiempo . 
El listo lo entiende pronto el tonto no lo entiende hasta la tumba .


----------



## SrPurpuron (27 Dic 2022)

Buenos aliens


----------



## Monje Virgo (27 Dic 2022)

Vives con tus padres y eres operario archi.


----------



## Alfa555 (27 Dic 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Hombre para tener pagados una viviendas de 300.000 con 41 años te debieron de haber ayudado al 100%. Por no hablar que ya te has metido en otra de 750.000...
> 
> Una vivienda de 300k no te las venden así porque así, te requieren que la avales. Por no hablar que a esos 300k hay que añadirle los vehiculos que dispone de cada uno, que a esta edad ya estarás por tu segundo vehiculo.
> 
> Por no hablar de como has entrado a la empresa... no serás el primero que ha tenido un enchufe de proporciones biblicas. Muy poca gente sin enchufe asciende de forma tan rápida en las empresas españolas, a no ser que tenga padrino.



Tampoco será tanto no ? 
Yo me compré la mía que de esa misma pasta y no tuve ningún problema ...bueno ,venía con más de 100k de liquidez ,pero tampoco me parece tanto . 

La gente derrocha mucho . Ahorrando 1000 euros al mes en 20 años te compras la casa a tocateja ( hablando de una pareja e ingresos medios ,unos 2000 al mes netos cada uno ) .


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



Yo solo veo que tienes deudas, los 600k del piso del PAU ese será una vez que los consigas tras una compra venta, mientras tanto es humo y 900 tristes euros al mes.

Ingenierías estan bien, pero seguís remando 

El buen burbujo tiene casa pagada, no rema y nunca presume de su patrimonio o cuenta la mitad de lo que tiene.

En cuanto a tu matrimonio perfecto, queda claro que hace años que no folláis.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Te escuece, eh muerto hambre.



Tenéis que ser insoportables   Me imagino a vuestros amigos diciendo los muertos de hambre estos de Boadilla hipotecado hasta las trancas y presumiendo de sueldos de 70k y 50k que no son ni 6000€ entre los dos.

Sois los muertos de hambre de Boadilla, no puede haber sitio mas feo y destartalado para vivir.


----------



## animosa (27 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> - Chalet en Boadilla de obra nueva con un coste de 750k. La acabamos de adquirir el mes pasado, nos queda una hipoteca de 500k. Entre mi mujer y yo pagamos 2.2k al mes.



¿Tipo de interés fijo o variable?

Con esas cifras, me sale un tipo de interés del 3,338% a 30 años.

Al 6% se pondría en casi 3.000€/mes


----------



## Ultraboost (27 Dic 2022)

castillo de naipes


----------



## Azote87 (27 Dic 2022)

Hasta que re divorcies y se vaya tu castillo a tomar por el culo


----------



## Archibald (28 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tenéis que ser insoportables   Me imagino a vuestros amigos diciendo los muertos de hambre estos de Boadilla hipotecado hasta las trancas y presumiendo de sueldos de 70k y 50k que no son ni 6000€ entre los dos.
> 
> Sois los muertos de hambre de Boadilla, no puede haber sitio mas feo y destartalado para vivir.



Está mejor Toledo Norte eh cagasemen?


----------



## qbit (28 Dic 2022)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Es un patrimonio considerable y envidiable.
> 
> Pero piensa que es bastante ilíquido y en casos graves (por ejemplo, una guerra o un gobierno comunista) puede perder valor o ser irrecuperable.
> 
> Yo vendería uno de los pisos y metería en inversiones en bolsa y bonos diversificadas geográficamente.



Se basa en ser un himbersor del pisito. Muy vulnerable ahora que sí están subiendo los tipos de interés y que viene una crisis gordaca.


----------



## Economista_paco (28 Dic 2022)

Con 500k de hipoteca lo mejor que te puede pasar es quedarte en paro, porque como tu mujer decida que no le vales y encima con lo capillita que eres seguro que tienes todo en gananciales se queda todo y te ves pagando el resto de tu existencia la vida de otra familia en tus propiedades sin poder vender ni una de ellas para pagar la hipoteca.


----------



## Brigit (28 Dic 2022)

Un patrimonio de 1,3 M en el que debes 0,5M, es un patrimonio de 0,8M.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Está mejor Toledo Norte eh cagasemen?



Yo vivo en Madrid centro Plaza de España/ Rosales, no sabes ni por dónde viene el viento, ni de qué va Toledo Norte, nuncafollista premium.

Tenéis que ser la risa de los amigos presumiendo de pisuchos y en cuanto hagáis pandi en Boadilla los de El Bosque de Villaviciosa de Odón( donde viví 6 años) o los de Montepríncipe os van a mear en la cara hinginieros


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Dic 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Un patrimonio de 1,3 M en el que debes 0,5M, es un patrimonio de 0,8M.



Para tener ese patrimonio tiene que vender el piso, no le dan ni 300k por el pisucho por el que le pagan 900€ al mes  900 al mes es un piso de dos dormitorios en Getafe, no me jodas el potentado


----------



## Archibald (28 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Para tener ese patrimonio tiene que vender el piso, no le dan ni 300k por el pisucho por el que le pagan 900€ al mes  900 al mes es un piso de dos dormitorios en Getafe, no me jodas el potentado



Subnormal, son 1.300 que se quedan en 900 limpios. De impuestos y finanzas sabes poco, por algo apenas tienes el graduado escolar.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Subnormal, son 1.300 que se quedan en 900 limpios. De impuestos y finanzas sabes poco, por algo apenas tienes el graduado escolar.



Tengo doble grado y master, 1300€ vale un piso de PAU en Getafe, menudo piso de mierda tienes ricachón.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/99983773/


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Dic 2022)

La mitad del foro mayor de 40 se retira co 750.000. Pero el afán y avaricia de apilar o acumular mierdas que solo implican gastos+deudas es para ponerle un pin


----------



## ruvigri (28 Dic 2022)

Patrimonio neto es patrimonio - deuda. Para empezar.

Segundo basar toda tu riqueza en activos iliquidos es un error

El valor real no lo sabes hasta que intentes ponerlo en venta. Te llevarás una sorpresa.

igual te falto vivir el 2007/8 con todo metido en ladrillo. Te aseguro que no lo volverías a hacer. Hay lecciones que no se pueden explicar.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (30 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Está mejor Toledo Norte eh cagasemen?



Durante todo un día de otoño, triste, oscuro, silencioso, cuando las nubes se cernían bajas y pesadas en el cielo, crucé solo, a caballo, una región singularmente lúgubre del país; y, al fin, al acercarse las sombras de la noche, me encontré a la vista de la melancólica Sagra.

No sé cómo fue, pero a la primera mirada que eché, invadió mi espíritu un sentimiento de insoportable tristeza. Digo insoportable porque no lo atemperaba ninguno de esos sentimientos semiagradables por ser poéticos, con los cuales recibe el espíritu aun las más austeras imágenes naturales de lo desolado o lo terrible.

Miré el escenario que tenía delante —la casa y el sencillo paisaje del dominio, las paredes desnudas, las ventanas como ojos vacíos, los ralos y siniestros juncos, y los escasos troncos de árboles agostados— con una fuerte depresión de ánimo únicamente comparable, como sensación terrena, al despertar del fumador de opio, la amarga caída en la existencia cotidiana, el horrible descorrerse del velo. Era una frialdad, un abatimiento, un malestar del corazón, una irremediable tristeza mental que ningún acicate de la imaginación podía desviar hacia forma alguna de lo sublime. ¿Qué era —me detuve a pensar—, qué era lo que así me desalentaba en la contemplación de La Sagra? Misterio insoluble; y yo no podía luchar con los sombríos pensamientos que se congregaban a mi alrededor mientras reflexionaba.

Es mirar la zona en un mapa y ya te trepan todos los males, como raíces negras, cartografía maldita, como si de una impúdica auscultación de aullidos de galgos nocturnos en su última penuria se tratara... el mapa late envilecido.

Decía José Antonio Primo de Rivera que los castellanos conquistaron el mundo porque no tenían otra opción, quien haya vivido en Toledo Norte sabe que esto es un dogma de fe.

Es una tierra de desdicha. Desdicha mala...


----------



## PODENCO (30 Dic 2022)

El OP se da un aire casi huracanado a ZPARO Reincidente. Cualquiera diría que son primos hermanos trabajando para el amado lídel


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo varios pisos alquilados sobre los 700 euros, algo menos en realidad.

Casa en la playa en urbanizacion de lujo, estas casas en su dia llegaron a venderse por 600.000 euros en plena burbuja, aunque solo fue una la que se vendio en ese precio, ahora mismo posiblemente me costaria venderla en 250.000, es posible que no se vendiera salvo que algun guiri dijera de comprarla, hombre me pongo a bajarla y encontrariamos comprador.

Tengo varios locales que pueden valer sobre los 25000 a precio de mercado de ahora, uno de ellos vi en las escrituras que se habia vendido a 55.000 euros en burbuja, el loco que pago eso me dijo que en ocasiones se perdia.......

Tengo varias cocheras en venta por sobre los 20.000 euros, en burbuja una de estas se vendia en 60000 por el sitio y la zona, ahora llevan dos años en 20.000 y no he tenido ofertas serias, algun viejo dando porculo pensandoselo si que lo he tenido....... esto igual si las bajo a 15 se venderian pero ahora mismo no me hace falta dinero.

Tengo varios trasteros, sobre los entre 5000 y 9000 de precio, el ultimo lo vendi hace poco a unos guiris que lo querian por que me dijeron que venian y iban y les salia mas caro traer y llevar ciertas cosas que comprarme el trastero y dejarlo con sus mierdas.

Tengo varios pisos que ahora mismo han caido algo de precio con respecto al año pasado, podrian estar entre los 150 y 200 seguramente costaria venderlos, si los bajo pues como todo...... volarian....... pero hace un año estaban volando sin bajarlos segun iba viendo, he visto uno que se ha vendido en donde yo tengo uno en 160.000 ha tardado varios meses en venderse, el año pasado se vendian por lo menos en 180.000.


Yo tambien podria juntar mas de 1.5 millones de euros si lo vendiera todo a su precio pero seria complicado........

El caso es que en el 2008 no tenia nada y desde entonces no he trabajado nada, he construido este patrimonio sin trabajar.


----------



## mirym94 (30 Dic 2022)

Tu ahora que ya se lo fundirán tus hijos


----------



## Nefersen (30 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El caso es que en el 2008 no tenia nada y desde entonces no he trabajado nada, he construido este patrimonio sin trabajar.




¿Cómo?


----------



## t_chip (30 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> De origen humilde actualmente a mis 41 años dispongo de un patrimonio familiar de 1.3 M de euros:
> 
> - Vivienda de 3H en Montecarmelo tasada en 600k. Ya pagada, la compramos mi mujer y yo por 300k en aquella época donde todos los tarados de Burbuja decían que era un error.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni los 60.000€ mes ni los 30 cm que son la media del foro.

Fracasado.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------

